# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Melhorar conhecimentos quimicos de Reef...

## Marco Madeira

Pessoal que se interesse por quimica de Reefs e que queira aprender mais um pouco...
É dificil, fiquei pelos 41%... mas aprendi bastante!  :SbOk:  

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-01/rhf/index.php

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Hehehe

tive 46%, nada mau

----------


## Ingo Barao

isto fez-me lembrar os velhos tempos de escola :yb624:  
nao tinha era ninguem ao meu lado para copiar :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb624:  
tive 19%  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  
mas o facto de ser todo em ingles deixou o teste mais dificil. :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

tive 40% nada mau lololo

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
O meu teste foi uma vergonha. E, quando digo que foi uma vergonha, refiro-me à minha formação académica. É claro que análises clínicas não tem muito a ver com a química na aquariofilía. No entanto, os pricípios são os mesmos. É certo que já foi há uns bons anos, mas, mesmo assim, fiquei decepcionado. 57%. É o que faz trocar o canudo pela bola.
abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

lolool nao e isso a malta nao persebe o ingles loolololololo

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Hehehehe ! No meu caso, o inglês não foi problema. É mesmo a química cheia de óxido de ferro.

----------


## Carlos Prates

Oi,

38% :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Boa dica Marco, :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   de facto aprende-se bastante.

Abraços,
Carlos Prates

----------


## Julio Macieira

38

Mas...várias foram "puros chutos" como lhe chamariam os nosso companheiros no Brazil  :yb624:

----------


## Rui Damião

38
Mas tambem é compreensível em vez de querer estudar queria andra atras delas e fiquei pelo 17º ano de praia :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## António Paes

42% ... realmente foi uma sorte ter passado a quimica geral  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

52% que vergonha. 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## José Passos Campainha

22% e a grande maioria foi ao "pim, pam, pum". Para além da química ser uma disciplina difícil, acresce os poucos conhecimentos em inglês.

Mas o mais interessante é a correcção às respostas erradas, onde se pode aprender alguma coisa.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

28%...que miséria. :yb665:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pois eu também tive 38%. Lamentável.
Mas é muita química para quem não a vê desde o 9º ano de escolaridade
E é evidente que várias respostas foram de lotaria

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde a todos 
No sentido de auxiliar quem quer que o pretenda a interpretar e responder às perguntas do questionário em causa, procedi à sua tradução para Português.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

P.S: Vamos lá ver desta fica alinhado! :SbEnerve3:   :SbBaiserProfilDroit:  Ainda não foi desta, agora foram os espaçamentos :SbClown:   :SbBaiserProfilDroit:  

Tradução

Questionário do Recife 2007

Bem-vindo ao segundo questionário anual de química de aquário de recife!
Este questionário providencia-te uma forma de testar as tuas capacidades de química de recife, e muito provavelmente de aprenderes alguma coisa nova ao mesmo tempo. 
Consiste em 50 perguntas de escolha múltipla relacionadas com a química de aquários de recife. É automaticamente pontuado depois de assinalares as tuas respostas, e verás as estatísticas de todos aqueles que submeteram respostas antes de ti. Explicações detalhadas e elos para artigos mais extensivos em cada tópico, são providenciados num artigo a acompanhar que abrirá depois de completares o questionário.

Fica já avisado de que é muito difícil! No último ano quase toda a gente não conseguiu todas as questões correctas. Dos quase 3000 acessos, menos de 1% obteve uma pontuação que o intitulou com o título de Mestre Químico de Recife, obtendo 90-100% correcto.
Mesmo assim o questionário não foi concebido para ser impossível, mas para ser um bom teste ao teu conhecimento. A maior parte dos aquaristas responderam correctamente entre 25 e 60% das perguntas. Se quiseres responder ao questionário do último ano, acciona este elo.

Todas as respostas são baseadas em tópicos que discutimos no Fórum de Química do Recife, e todos foram abordados em artigos destinados aos aficionados. Seja como for, eu só conheço um pequeno punhado de aquaristas que mantêm recifes, e que espero consigam responder correctamente a todas este ano, sem recorrerem a qualquer informação. Muitos aquaristas com belíssimos aquários de recife, podem ter significativamente menos do que metade correctas. Mas tu estás à altura do desafio, correcto?

O teste pode ser de livro aberto ou fechado como achares mais adequado; apenas interpreta a tua pontuação com isso em mente. Para te guiar na interpretação, eis os meus níveis de pontuação sugeridos:

90  100%	Mestre Químico de Recife
80  89%	Químico de Recife Sénior
60  79%	Químico de Recife
40  59%	Químico de Recife Aprendiz 
26  39%	Químico de Recife Noviço
12  25%	Químico de Recife Neófito
0  11%	...é um teste de escolha múltipla!

Orientações:

1  Selecciona a caixa correspondente a melhor resposta para cada pergunta.

2  Se demorares mais do que um sessão única para responder às 50 perguntas (o que é muito provável), então podes:

Manter rastreio das tuas respostas numa folha separada (talvez uma impressão do questionário) e registá-las todas de uma só vez.
OU
Deixa a janela virtual aberta no teu computador com as tuas respostas gravadas.

3  Quando acabares de gravar as tuas respostas, acciona o botão Submeter. Verás a tua pontuação assim como uma resposta detalhada para todas as perguntas. Nessa altura, verás também as estatísticas de todos aqueles que submeteram respostas antes de ti.

Se tiveres qualquer pergunta, quiseres contestar qualquer resposta, praticar para o próximo ano ou desdenhar da tua pontuação, pára no Fórum de Química do Recife, aqui no Reef Central!
Bons momentos de Recife!

Perguntas:

1  Se adicionares água bicarbonatada (seltzer, dióxido de carbono na água) à água normal do mar, qual/quais do/das seguinte/es acontece:
 A. O pH e a alcalinidade baixam ambos
 B. O pH aumenta e a alcalinidade baixa
 C. O pH baixa e a alcalinidade fica na mesma
 D. O pH baixa e a alcalinidade irá subir

2. Qual/quais dos seguintes químicos mais provavelmente reduz imediatamente o POR (Potencial Oxidação Redução) num aquário de recife?
 A. Gluconato ferroso Ferrous gluconate (ex: Seachem Flourish Iron)
 B. Iodo Molecular (I2, tal como está presente na solução de Lugol de iodo)
 C. Ácido Clorídrico (HCl; acido muriático) 
 D. Sulfato de Magnésio (ex.:, Sal de Epsom  NT: Sulfato de magnésio da cidade de Epsom) 

3. Quando se usa um refractómetro para medir a salinidade do aquário de recife, um aquarista está efectivamente a medir que fenómeno? 
 A. A velocidade do som que se move pela amostra
 B. A velocidade da luz a mover-se através da amostra
 C. A velocidade dos protões (H+) a mover-se através da amostra
 D. A velocidade dos sais a mover-se através da amostra

4. WO que é que do seguinte mais provavelmente reagirá com o ozono para reduzir o amarelar da água do aquário de recife? 
 A. Ião Férrico
 B. Compostos orgânicos com um grupo de metilo
 C. Compostos orgânicos com uma ligação insaturada de carbono - carbono 
 D. Ião de Fosfato 

5. O sal de Epsom (NT: Sulfato de Magnésio) não é muito bom para fazer uma grande subida (200ppm) das concentrações de magnésio num aquário de recife porque também contém o quê do seguinte
 A. Ião de Sódio
 B. Ião de Épsilo
 C. Ião de Cloreto
 D. Ião de Sulfato Sulfate

6. Ao contrário de muitas espécies de plantas de água doce, que em primeiro captam o CO2 directamente, a a maioria das macro algas marinhas podem captar um outro ião da água do mar de modo a obterem o dióxido de carbono que necessitam para a fotossíntese. Qual dos seguintes é esse outro ião? 
 A. Ião Bicarbonato 
 B. Ião Nitrato 
 C. Ião Fosfato 
 D. Ião Sulfato 

7. A que pH na água do mar haveriam concentrações iguais de ião carbonato e bi-carbonato? 
 A. pH 5.85 
 B. pH 7.00 
 C. pH 8.20 
 D. pH 8.92 

8. Uma troca parcial de água que troque 30% da água do aquário, obviamente que remove 30% de um poluente nessa água (assumindo que nenhum esteja na água nova) e deixa 70% para trás. Se em vez disso, for efectuada uma série de 30 trocas parciais de água, cada uma trocando 1% da água total, que quantidade do poluente original permanecerá?  
 A. 99% 
 B. 90% 
 C. 74% 
 D. 50% 

9. Todos os compostos orgânicos contêm qual/quais dos seguinte átomos?
 A. Carbono e hidrogénio
 B. Carbono e Azoto
 C. Azoto e fósforo 
 D. Carbono e oxigénio 

10. A alcalinidade total da água do mar com um pH de 8.0 é próxima da concentração de qual/quais dos seguintes na água?
 A. Carbonato
 B. Cloreto
 C. Acido Carbónico
 D. Bicarbonato 

11. Qual/quais dos seguintes nunca foi demonstrado limitar o crescimento de algas no oceano?
 A. Azoto
 B. Enxofre
 C. Ferro
 D. Fósforo

12. A temperaturas habituais de aquário de recife de coral, a densidade específica da água do mar é:
 A. Mais elevada do que a sua densidade
 B. Mais baixa do que a sua densidade 
 C. A mesma que a sua densidade 
 D. Mais elevada ou mais baixa do que a sua densidade, dependendo da pressão barométrica (NT: pressão do ar) 

13. Qual/Quais dos seguintes químicos é mais provável de penetrar a membrana de osmose inversa (assumindo que nenhum outro filtro está a ser usado)? 
 A. Ião de Sódio (Na+) 
 B. Amónia (NH3) 
 C. Ião Magnésio (Mg++) 
 D. Ião Cloreto (Cl-) 

14. Qual é a ordenação gradual dos sais na água do mar, desde o em maior concentração até ao em menor concentração? (> significa maior do que) 
 A. Cloreto > Bromo > Iodo > Flúor 
 B. Cloreto > Flúor > Bromo > Iodo 
 C. Cloro > Bromo > Flúor > Iodo 
 D. Cloro > Iodo > Bromo > Flúor 

15. Numa receita equilibrada de duas partes cálcio e alcalinidade, incluindo o minha receita FVM (NT: Faça Você Mesmo), porque é que é necessário usar duas partes em vez de as combinar num único aditivo? 
 A. Carbonato de cálcio vai precipitar e não se volta a dissolver-se no aquário
 B. O sulfato de cálcio vai precipitar-se e não se e não volta a dissolver-se no aquário
 C. Tu podes misturá-los; Eu faço isso sempre
 D. O sulfato de magnésio vai precipitar-se e não de volta a dissolver-se no aquário

16. Num reactor de carbonato de cálcio/dióxido de carbono que é usado para fornecer cálcio e alcalinidade a um aquário de recife, qual é o nível de função molecular do dióxido de carbono? 
 A. Aumenta a concentração de magnésio, e por isso aumenta a solubilidade do substrato sólido
 B. Aumenta a concentração de carbonato, e por isso aumenta a solubilidade do substrato sólido 
 C. Reduz a concentração do bicarbonato, e por isso aumenta a solubilidade do substrato sólido 
 D. Reduz a concentração do carbonato, e por isso aumenta a solubilidade do substrato sólido 

17. Qual é a concentração aproximada de água na água do mar?
 A. 999,965 ppm 
 B. 965,000 ppm 
 C. 99,965 ppm 
 D. 9,965 ppm 

18. Quando carbonato de cálcio puro é depositado da solução, é usado um rácio exacto de cálcio para a alcalinidade. Este rácio pode então ser usado como a base para sistemas de aditivo equilibrados que são concebidos para compensar perdas de calcificação num aquário de recife. Estes incluem sistemas de duas partes, Kalkwasser e reactores de carbonato de cálcio/dióxido de carbono. Este rácio está mais próximo de? 
 A. 1 meq/L (2.8 dKH) de alcalinidade para cada 5 ppm de cálcio 
 B. 1 meq/L (2.8 dKH) de alcalinidade para cada 10 ppm de cálcio 
 C. 1 meq/L (2.8 dKH) de alcalinidade para cada 15 ppm de cálcio 
 D. 1 meq/L (2.8 dKH) de alcalinidade para cada 20 ppm de cálcio

19. Quando adicionado a um reactor de carbonato de cálcio/dióxido de carbono, a dolomite pode ser um meio adequado para manter os níveis de magnésio existentes. Não é contudo, um meio adequado para aumentar níveis de magnésio baixos. Qual/quais dos seguintes é a razão primordial para que não seja adequado para aumentar substancialmente o magnésio?  
 A. Porque é muito lento para se dissolver 
 B. Porque adiciona demasiado sulfato à água 
 C. Porque adiciona demasiada alcalinidade à água 
 D. Porque é demasiado rápido a dissolver-se 

20. Qual/quais dos seguintes não é provável ser um produto significativo da reacção do ozono com os componentes da água do aquário? 
 A. Br3 
 B. BrOH 
 C. IOH 
 D. BrO3- 

21. Qual/quais dos seguintes mais provavelmente será selectivamente removido da água do mar pela escumação, na forma química exacta descrita? 
 A. Iodeto (I-) 
 B. Nitrato (NO3-) 
 C. Fosfato (PO3---) 
 D. A ácido gordo 

22. Qual dos seguintes, quando dissolvido em água doce, não é o modo adequado para fornecer ambos cálcio e alcalinidade a um aquário de recife?  
 A. Acetato de Cálcio
 B. Oxido de Cálcio oxide
 C. Cloreto de Cálcio 
 D. Hidróxido de Cálcio 

23. Num refractómetro o símbolo  que significado tem?
 A. ppt (NT: Partes Por Mil)
 B. ppm 
 C. Densidade específica  
 D. Índice refractivo 

24. A água da torneira contém muitos componentes indesejáveis. Qual/quais dos seguintes possíveis contaminantes na água da torneira, não pode/em ser removidos por uma resina de desionização  a funcionar devidamente?  
 A. Ião de cobre (Cu++) 
 B. Amónia (NH3) 
 C. Fosfato (PO4---) 
 D. Cloramina (NH2Cl) 

25.  Os ouriços do mar têm 5 dentes de crescimento continuo com uma estrutura mineral complexa. Os seus dentes são estupendamente rugosos, e os ouriços-do-mar são conhecidos por roerem cais de betão armado e cabos de telefone colocados em águas profundas, isolados com folha de chumbo. Qual é a o componente com a mais elevada concentração nos dentes do ouriço-do-mar? 
 A. Sulfato de cálcio 
 B. Aragonite 
 C. Elevada calcite magnésica
 D. Polimida orgânica 

26. Muitos aquaristas que usam OFG (Oxido de Ferro Granular) como ligante de fosfatos, relataram precipitação significativa de carbonatos no OFG sólido e noutro sitio no sistema. Tal precipitação pode por exemplo, ser um factor contribuinte na aglutinação de tais materiais e pode revestir outras superfícies do aquário. Esta precipitação pode também contribuir para uma descida detectável da alcalinidade e possivelmente pH, na medida em que retira carbonato da coluna de água. A dissolução destes precipitados com acido, acompanhada por borbulhar, indica que estes depósitos são carbonatos e são muito provavelmente carbonato de cálcio porque estão super saturado na maioria dos aquários de recife (e no oceano)  
Qual/quais dos seguintes é a explicação menos provável para a precipitação do carbonato de cálcio quando se usa OFG ? 
 A. Remoção de quase todo o fosfato da água na vizinhança da OFG pode acelerar a precipitação do carbonato de cálcio.
 B. Adição de ferro solúvel à água na vizinhança do OFG pode acelerar a precipitação do carbonato de cálcio.
 C. Remoção de quase todo estrôncio da água na vizinhança do OFG pode acelerar a precipitação do carbonato de cálcio.
 D. Remoção de muitos orgânicos da água na vizinhança da OFG pode acelerar a precipitação do carbonato de cálcio. 

27. Qual/quais dos seguintes é mais provável de ser o mais acutilante (e rápido) toxico para o aquário de de recife com peixes? 
 A. 2 ppm amónia 
 B. 20 ppm nitrito 
 C. 50 ppm nitrato 
 D. 19,000 ppm cloreto 

28. Qual/quais dos seguintes iões é nitrito? 
 A. NH4+ 
 B. NO2+ 
 C. NO2- 
 D. NO3- 

29. A Água típica do oceano tem uma salinidade de 35 partes por mil. Que porção dessas 35 partes por mil é providenciada pelo sódio e pelo cloreto? 
 A. 30.2 ppmil 
 B. 26.1 ppmil 
 C. 22.4 ppmil 
 D. 18.2 ppmil 

30. Qual é a ordem de classificação Do dióxido de carbono na água do mar a um pH 8, desde a concentração mais elevada à mais baixa? (>significa maior do que)
 A. Carbonato > bicarbonato > dióxido de carbono/ácido carbónico 
 B. Bicarbonato > carbonato > dióxido de carbono/ácido carbónico 
 C. Carbonato > dióxido de carbono/ácido carbónico > bicarbonato 
 D. Bicarbonato > dióxido de carbono/ácido carbónico > carbonato 

31. Quando crescem organismos, usam quantidades específicas de vários blocos de matéria construtiva. Uma vez que a maior parte dos elementos bioquímicos básicos da vida são similares em diferentes organismos (proteínas, gorduras, DNA, etc.), a quantidade relativa de certos átomos incorporados é similar. No caso de fito-plâncton, por exemplo, isso é designado por rácio de Redfield de certos nutrientes retirados da água, com o C, N e o P apresentados abaixo representando átomos de carbono, azoto e fósforo, as quantidades relativas retiradas pelo fito-plâncton típico ou algas, são melhor representados por qual/quais dos seguintes?: 
 A. Carbono > azoto > fósforo 
 B. Carbono > fósforo > azoto 
 C. Azoto > carbono > fósforo 
 D. Azoto > fósforo > carbono 

32. Quando a kalkwasser é adicionada ao aquário de recife, contribui para qual/quais dos seguintes?
 A. Um deficit de dióxido de carbono
 B. Um excesso de dióxido de carbono
 C. Um excesso de sulfato
 D. Um deficit de sulfato

33. Supõe que a água num aquário de recife tem uma concentração de nitrato de 50ppm e um novo volume de água do mar artificial à mesma temperatura não tem nitrato. Se 10% da água no aquário for substituída por água nova, o nitrato final no aquário será próximo de qual dos seguintes valores? 
 A. 48 ppm 
 B. 45 ppm 
 C. 25 ppm 
 D. Não são fornecidas informações suficientes para responder adequadamente 

34. Supõe que a água num aquário de recife tem uma alcalinidade de 2.5 meq/L (7 dKH), e um novo volume de água do mar artificial à mesma temperatura, tem uma alcalinidade de 4 meq/L (11dKH). Se 10% da água no aquários for substituída por água nova, a alcalinidade final no aquários sera mais prossima de qual dos seguintes valores? 
 A. 2.65 meq/L (7.4 dKH) 
 B. 2.85 meq/L (8.0 dKH) 
 C. 3.05 meq/L (8.5 dKH) 
 D. Não são fornecidas informações suficientes para responder adequadamente 

35. Supõe que a água no aquário de recife tem um pH de 8.4 e um novo volume de água do mar artificial à mesma temperatura, tem um pH de 7.9. Se 10% da água no aquário for substituída por água nova, o pH final no aquário será mais próximo de qual/quais dos seguintes valores? 
 A. 8.37 
 B. 8.35 
 C. 8.33 
 D. Não são fornecidas informações suficientes para responder adequadamente

36. Supõe que a água no aquário de recife tem uma densidade específica 1.0264. Se 10% da água num aquário for substituída por água doce pura à mesma temperatura a densidade específica final no aquário será mais próxima de qual dos valores seguintes?
 A. 1.0264 
 B. 1.0246 
 C. 1.0237 
 D. Não são fornecidas informações suficientes para responder adequadamente

37. Supõe que um aditivo líquido de cálcio constituído por cloreto de cálcio em água é usado para aumentar o teor de cálcio num aquário de recife. Está descrito na embalagem como contendo 100,000 mg/L do ião de cálcio. De modo a aumentar o nível de cálcio em 50 mg/L, que quantidade dever ser adicionada ao sistema de um  aquários contendo 378.5? (Obs.: 1 galão = 3.785 litros) (NT: Tratam-se de galões Americanos que representam menos volume do que os galões Imperiais ou Ingleses, que representam cerca de 4,54 litros)  
 A. 512.2 mL 
 B. 378.5 mL 
 C. 226.4 mL 
 D. 189.3 mL 

38. Supõe que um aquarista de recife que vive na cidade de Nova York dá uma grande festa de ano novo. Dúzias de pessoas juntam-se à volta do seu aquário para o admirarem. Mesmo antes de meia-noite, ele nota qualquer coisa de não habitual no seu aquário que terá sido provocado pelas pessoas da festa, mas toda a gente jura que não andou a mexer no aquário. Qual terá sido a coisa que ele mais provavelmente observou?  
 A. O nível de cálcio estava mais elevado 25 ppm do que o normal
 B. A alcalinidade era de 0.5 meq/L (1.4 dKH) mais baixa do que o normal
 C. O pH era 0.3 unidades mais baixo do que o normal.
 D. O potencial Oxidação Redução POR era 25mV mais baixo do que o normal

39. O Nitrito pode interferir com alguns testes de nitratos. Se o nitrito estiver presente a 2ppm, e o nitrato real for 5 ppm, então a interferência do nitrito com alguns conjuntos de teste que sofrem desta interferência, pode fazer o nitrato parecer ser qual dos seguintes? 
 A. Muito mais elevado do que 5 ppm 
 B. Entre 1 e 5 ppm 
 C. Indetectável 
 D. Não interpretável dado que as cores serão erradas 

40. A kalkwasser é usada durante alguns dias para aumentar a alcalinidade num aquário de recife em 1 meq/L (2.8 dKH), o nível de cálcio terá subido quanto?
 A. 5 ppm 
 B. 10 ppm 
 C. 20 ppm 
 D. 30 ppm 

41. O que +e a dureza total (GH)?
 A. Uma medida de alcalinidade
 B. Uma medida de cálcio apenas 
 C. Uma medida de magnésio apenas  
 D. Uma medida de cálcio mais magnésio 

42. Supõe que fluor está presente na água do mar com uma salinidade de 35 partes por mil a uma concentração de 1000 mg/L. Quando a amostra está a 77º graus Farenheit (NT: Para converter Farenheit para Célcius subtrair 32 ao valor exibido, multiplicar por 5 e dividir por 9  77-32=45 x 5=225/9=25ºC ou seja 77º Farenheit = 25º Célcius. Para converter graus Célcius em graus Farenheit  multiplicar o valor exibido por 9, dividir por 5 e somar 32  25 x 9=225/5=45 + 32 = 77) qual dos seguintes valores estará mais próximo da concentração de flúor em ppm?   
 A. 1.000 ppm 
 B. 0.977 ppm 
 C. 1.026 ppm 
 D. 35 ppm

43. Comparado com a água do mar a um pH de 8.5, quantos mais protões livres (H+) existem n água do mar a um pH de 7.5?
 A. Dez vezes mais 
 B. Duas vezes mais 
 C. Números iguais  
 D. Um décimo  

44. Qual das seguinte unidades não é equivalente quando se meda a alcalinidade?
 A. 5.6 dKH 
 B. 2 meq/L 
 C. 125 ppm equivalentes de carbonato de cálcio 
 D. Nenhum; são todos os mesmos. 
45. Se a concentração de iões de nitrato num aquário de recife for de 25 ppm, qual é essa mesma concentração em ppm-N (ppm nitrato azoto)? 
 A. 5.6 ppm-N 
 B. 7.6 ppm-N 
 C. 11.3 ppm-N 
 D. 21.4 ppm-N 

46. O prefixo micro numa unidade de medida significa qual dos seguintes? 
 A. Um milionésimo da unidade 
 B. Um milésimo da unidade  
 C. Um centésimo da unidade  
 D. Um milhar das unidades

47. Quantas colheres de chá Americanas existem numa colher de sopa Americana?
 A. Duas
 B. Três 
 C. Quatro 
 D. Cinco 

48. Numa receita química que mistura dois ingredientes, qual dos seguintes valores para o ingrediente menor, não resultará na sua mesma concentração na solução como os outros? 
 A. 0.02 w/w 
 B. 2 pesos percentuais  
 C. 2 mg/g 
 D. 20 g/kg 

49. Qual é a identidade química mais provável do primeiro químico que primeiramente no inicio precipita e depois dissolve-se à medida que é progressivamente misturado na água do aquário quando se adiciona kalkwasser à água do mar?
 A. Carbonato de Cálcio  
 B. Hidróxido de Cálcio  
 C. Hidróxido de Magnésio  
 D. Sulfato de Magnésio 

50. Ultima oportunidade para aumentares a tua pontuação!
Sulfito de Hidrogénio está presente mais provavelmente em qual das seguintes formas na água do mar? 
 A. H2S 
 B. HS- 
 C. HS+ 
 D. S-- 

Para revelar as respostas e uma página a apresentar o teu resultado assim como os resultados de todos os que efecturam o teste, acciona abaixo o botão Submit




Se tiveres qualquer pergunta sobre este artigo, PF visita o forum do meu autor no Reef Central

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pedro Nuno,

És, sem dúvida, um grande activo do RF !

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

36%

Mas tou como o Júlio. Algumas foram ao calhas.


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Carlos Prates

Eu acho que ao calhas respondemos todos, pelo menos em algumas. :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Eu então, com a sorte que tive tenho de jogar no EuroMilhões. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Boas 

46% na versão inglesa  :Prabaixo:  

Posso repetir na versão traduzida ?

hehe

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

56%...

Ano que vem melhoro  :yb665:  

Mas convenhamos, tem muita pergunta que não tem nada a ver com aquarismo praticamente.

Abraços

----------


## LUSOREEF

Que vergonha,

48%

Pro ano que vem há mais.

Brian

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde a todos

54   :yb665:  :JmdRienVoir:  :Confused: 

Aprendiz de Químico
diz o resultado, mas seguramente é menos do que isso, tenho muito que aprender. :Coradoeolhos:  :Whistle:  :HaEbouriffe: 
A página dos resultados tem explicações detalhadas sobre as respostas, logo que possa traduzo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

36% em +/- 20 minutos.

Algumas perguntas têm que se fazer cálculos e sinceramente não me estava com pachorra nenhuma. Não via como isso poderia melhorar os meus conhecimentos no hobby.


Vá lá que ao ver a correcção aprendi bastantes coisas, nomeadamente nas primeiras questões. Errei algumas em que supostamente tinha certezas. Assim valeu a pena fazer o teste. hehe  :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

42% certamente nao vou ser nenhum quimico  :yb665:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Só consegui 56%...ainda tenho que ler muita coisa!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> 54  
> 
> Aprendiz de Químico
> diz o resultado, mas seguramente é menos do que isso, tenho muito que aprender.
> A página dos resultados tem explicações detalhadas sobre as respostas, logo que possa traduzo.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


 :Olá: Boa noite a todos
Tal como havia escrito acima chegou a hora de publicar as repostas.
Como são 50 e a Química sendo interessante, numa dose tão elevada pode tornar-se maçuda e aborrecida, publico aqui a tradução das respostas às primeiras 10 perguntas do questionário. As seguintes, irei publicando à razão de 10 por semana até ter publicado as 50.
Espero que seja de ajuda para todos.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

*Questionário do Recife 2007* Bem-vindo ao segundo questionário anual de química de aquário de recife!
*
*
*Este questionário providencia-te uma forma de testar as tuas capacidades de química de recife, e muito provavelmente de aprenderes alguma coisa nova ao mesmo tempo.* 
*Consiste em 50 perguntas de escolha múltipla relacionadas com a química de aquários de recife. É automaticamente pontuado depois de assinalares as tuas respostas, e verás as estatísticas de todos aqueles que submeteram respostas antes de ti. Explicações detalhadas e elos para artigos mais extensivos em cada tópico, são providenciados num artigo a acompanhar que abrirá depois de completares o questionário.*

*Fica já avisado de que é muito difícil! No último ano quase toda a gente não conseguiu todas as questões correctas. Dos quase 3000 acessos, menos de 1% obteve uma pontuação que o intitulou com o título de Mestre Químico de Recife, obtendo 90-100% correcto.*
*Mesmo assim o questionário não foi concebido para ser impossível, mas para ser um bom teste ao teu conhecimento. A maior parte dos aquaristas responderam correctamente entre 25 e 60% das perguntas. Se quiseres responder ao questionário do último ano, acciona este elo.*

*Todas as respostas são baseadas em tópicos que discutimos no Fórum de Química do Recife, e todos foram abordados em artigos destinados aos aficionados. Seja como for, eu só conheço um pequeno punhado de aquaristas que mantêm recifes, e que espero consigam responder correctamente a todas este ano, sem recorrerem a qualquer informação. Muitos aquaristas com belíssimos aquários de recife, podem ter significativamente menos do que metade correctas. Mas tu estás à altura do desafio, correcto?*

*O teste pode ser de livro aberto ou fechado como achares mais adequado; apenas interpreta a tua pontuação com isso em mente. Para te guiar na interpretação, eis os meus níveis de pontuação sugeridos:*

*90 – 100%**Mestre Químico de Recife*
*80 – 89%**Químico de Recife Sénior*
*60 – 79%**Químico de Recife*
*40 – 59%**Químico de Recife Aprendiz* 
*26 – 39%**Químico de Recife Noviço*
*12 – 25%**Químico de Recife Neófito*
*0 – 11%**“...é um teste de escolha múltipla!*


*Orientações:*

*1 – Selecciona a caixa correspondente a melhor resposta para cada pergunta.*

*2 – Se demorares mais do que um sessão única para responder às 50 perguntas (o que é muito provável), então podes:*

*Manter rastreio das tuas respostas numa folha separada (talvez uma impressão do questionário) e registá-las todas de uma só vez.*
*OU*
*Deixa a janela virtual aberta no teu computador com as tuas respostas gravadas.*

*3 – Quando acabares de gravar as tuas respostas, acciona o botão “Submeter”. Verás a tua pontuação assim como uma resposta detalhada para todas as perguntas. Nessa altura, verás também as estatísticas de todos aqueles que submeteram respostas antes de ti.*

*Se tiveres qualquer pergunta, quiseres contestar qualquer resposta, praticar para o próximo ano ou desdenhar da tua pontuação, pára no Fórum de Química do Recife, aqui no Reef Central!*
*Bons momentos de Recife!*
  Perguntas & Respostas:

*1 – Se adicionares água bicarbonatada (seltzer, dióxido de carbono na água) à água normal do mar, qual/quais do/das seguinte/es acontece:*
A. O pH e a alcalinidade baixam ambos
B. O pH aumenta e a alcalinidade baixa
C. O pH baixa e a alcalinidade fica na mesma
D. O pH baixa e a alcalinidade irá subir


*Resposta 1.* Quando o dióxido de carbono (CO2) se dissolve na água do aquário, torna-se em acido carbónico H2CO3:
CO2 + H2O ßà H2CO3 A água do mar contém uma mistura de acido carbónico, bicarbonato e carbonato que estão sempre em equilíbrio entre si:
H2CO3 ßà H+ + HCO3-ßà 2H+ + CO3-- A equação acima demonstra que quando o CO2/ H2CO3 é adicionado a um aquário, algum desse dissocia-se em H+ e HCO3-. A adição de H+ baixa o pH e normalmente reduziria a alcalinidade, excepto que uma quantidade exacta de HCO3- é adicionada, tornando o efeito na alcalinidade, neutro (isto é, nenhum efeito na alcalinidade). Esta falta de efeito na alcalinidade é de facto o princípio da conservação da alcalinidade, assim a resposta correcta é a C


*2.* Qual/quais dos seguintes químicos mais provavelmente reduz imediatamente o POR (Potencial Oxidação Redução) num aquário de recife?
A. Gluconato ferroso (ex: Seachem Flourish Iron)
B. Iodo Molecular (I2, tal como está presente na solução de Lugol de iodo)
C. Ácido Clorídrico (HCl; acido muriático) 
D. Sulfato de Magnésio (ex.:, Sal de Epsom – NT: Sulfato de magnésio da cidade de Epsom)


*Resposta 2.* O potencial de oxidação redução (POR) (NT: = ORP = Oxidation Reduction Potencial) de um aquário marinho é uma medida do poder relativo de oxidação da água. Embora muito complicado nos seus detalhes moleculares, alguns aspectos de certos factores são claros. O equilíbrio relativo dos iões ferrosos (Fe++) e férricos (Fe+++) na água, por exemplo, pode ser um factor determinante no POR. Mais ião ferroso indica um POR mais baixo e de facto o POR de um aquário de recife cai quando o ião ferroso é adicionado. O Iodo molecular (I2) é altamente oxidador I irá aumentar o POR da água do mar. O ácido clorídrico não é nem especialmente oxidador ou redutor, mas baixa o pH de um aquário de recife, o que aumenta o POR. O sulfato de magnésio tem pouco impacto no POR num aquário de recife. Explicações a cada um destes efeitos pode ser encontrada accionando este elo. A resposta correcta é a A.


*3.* Quando se usa um refractómetro para medir a salinidade do aquário de recife, um aquarista está efectivamente a medir que fenómeno? 
A. A velocidade do som que se move pela amostra
B. A velocidade da luz a mover-se através da amostra
C. A velocidade dos protões (H+) a mover-se através da amostra
D. A velocidade dos sais a mover-se através da amostra


*Resposta 3.* O índice de refracção index of refraction (ou índice refractivo) é a relação da velocidade da luz a viajar através do vácuo para a velocidade da luz no material que está a ser testado. A luz viaja através da maioria dos materiais mais lentamente do que o faz através do vácuo, então o índice refractivo desses materiais é mais elevado do que 1.00000. Alguns materiais abrandam a luz que passa através deles mais do que outros, e viagem da luz mais lenta leva a um índice refractivo elevado.
Em soluções compostas por dois componentes, tais como sal na água, o índice refractivo muda para cadência certa em função da quantidade em que cada componente está presente. O índice refractivo na generalidade não pode revelar a identidade dos componentes na água, mas sabendo por alto que material ali está lá, permite-nos determinar quanto do mesmo ali está (dentro da capacidade de detecção do índice refractivo). Mudanças no índice refractivo não são desejáveis para detectar níveis vestigiais de iões (tais como a pureza da água doce que sai de um sistema de purificação OI/DI RO/DI (Osmose inversa/desionização), mas pode fazer um bom trabalho quando quantidades significativas de um material conhecido estão presentes. A resposta correcta é a B.   

*4.* O que é que do seguinte mais provavelmente reagirá com o ozono para reduzir o amarelar da água do aquário de recife? 
A. Ião Férrico
B. Compostos orgânicos com um grupo de metilo
C. Compostos orgânicos com uma ligação insaturada de carbono - carbono 
D. Ião de Fosfato


*Resposta 4.* A oxidação de orgânicos é, como se pode apurar, a razão primária pela qual o aquarista de recife usa ozono, porque é o material orgânico na água do mar que causa problemas de clareza e coloração. Enquanto que a maioria dos compostos orgânicos que estejam expostos a ozono suficiente durante tempo suficiente, serão oxidados de um modo ou outro, alguns são muito mais sensíveis do que outros. De facto nos níveis de ozono atingidos na câmara de contacto de um aquário de recife regular (menos do que cerca de 0.3 ppm de ozono), ou mesmo em aplicações de desinfecção de água do mar em que as doses são muito mais elevadas, o carbono total dissolvido não muda apreciavelmente durante a exposição ao ozono (muito embora possa mais tarde se as bactérias descobrirem os recém oxidados orgânicos mais bio disponíveis; ver abaixo).
Felizmente, muitos dos componentes orgânicos que mais reagem com o ozono são por coincidência aqueles que os aquaristas querem eliminar dos aquários. Á medida que água do mar envelhece no aquário marinho, a água torna-se frequentemente amarela na medida em que uma ampla variedade de pigmentos orgânicos se acumula. A maioria dos pigmentos orgânicos, contêm elos insaturados de carbono-carbono de um qualquer tipo, especialmente duplos elos carbono-carbono conjugados. Felizmente para os aquaristas de recife que estes componentes são também especialmente sensíveis à oxidação por ozono e o ozono remove o amarelado reagindo especialmente bem primariamente, com estes pigmentos que amarelam.
O ozono não reage particularmente bem com a maioria dos grupos metilo, e esses grupos geralmente não absorvem a luz. Tanto o fosfato como o ião férrico já estão na sua forma mais altamente oxidada e assim não serão afectados pelo ozono. Este e muitos outros detalhes sobre a química do ozono e bio química estão detalhados neste Artigo linked article. A resposta correcta é a C.

*5.* O sal de Epsom (NT: Sulfato de Magnésio) não é muito bom para fazer uma grande subida (200ppm) das concentrações de magnésio num aquário de recife porque também contém o quê do seguinte
A. Ião de Sódio
B. Ião de Épsilo
C. Ião de Cloreto
D. Ião de Sulfato


*Resposta 5.* O sal de Epsom é sulfato de magnésio heptahidratado. O heptahidratado apenas significa que sete moléculas de água estão presentes para cada molécula de sulfato de magnésio. O sulfato é que é um problema para grandes adições de magnésio, porque o sal de Epsom contem de facto mais sulfato do que magnésio. A tabela abaixo mostra a subida em sulfato quando se reforça o magnésio com sal de Epsom.  




Uma melhor forma de adicionar magnésio é com cloreto de magnésio ou melhor ainda, uma mistura de cloreto de magnésio com um pouco de sulfato de magnésio. Uma receita FVM (Faça Você Mesmo) para cada um destes aditivos de magnésio, assim como os efeitos de cada um no equilíbrio iónico é dada neste artigolinked article. A resposta correcta é a D. 

*6.* Ao contrário de muitas espécies de plantas de água doce, que em primeiro captam o CO2 directamente, a maioria das macro algas marinhas podem captar um outro ião da água do mar de modo a obterem o dióxido de carbono que necessitam para a fotossíntese. Qual dos seguintes é esse outro ião? 
A. Ião Bicarbonato 
B. Ião Nitrato 
C. Ião Fosfato 
D. Ião Sulfato


*Resposta 6.* Muitos organismos num aquário de recife dependem da fotossíntese para sobreviver. Estes incluem diatomaceas, algas filamentosas verdes, cianobactérias, macro algas, bivalves Tridacna e a maioria dos corais e anémonas que os aquaristas mantêm. Algumas vezes obter dióxido de carbono adequado é fácil para organismos fotossintéticos, e por vezes é difícil, exigindo-lhes que desenvolvam mecanismos especiais para o obterem suficientemente rápido. Na água do mar, se obter dióxido de carbono em si é limitador a um pH de 8.2, pode ser mais eficiente obtê-lo do bicarbonato porque muito mais está presente. De facto, aproximadamente 200 vezes mais bicarbonato do que dióxido de carbono está presente em 2 a 4 mM (milimolar=meq/L), ou cerca de 122 a 244 mg/L de bicarbonato. Para comparação, o nível de dióxido de carbono é muito mais baixo, na ordem de 0.01 mM (0.5) mg/L a um pH de 8.2.
Consequentemente, muitas algas desenvolveram maneiras de usar bicarbonato para reunir dióxido de carbono. Tudo isto envolve de algum modo combinar bicarbonato com um protão para obter dióxido de carbono.  
HCO3- + H+ à CO2 + H2O As várias formas com que as algas marinhas usam este processo, estão detalhadas neste artigolinked article. A resposta correcta é a A. 

*7.* A que pH na água do mar haveriam concentrações iguais de ião carbonato e bicarbonato? 
A. pH 5.85 
B. pH 7.00 
C. pH 8.20 
D. pH 8.92


*Resposta 7.* Usando os valores conhecidos de pKaknown pKa valuespara o acido carbónico e o bicarbonato na água do mar, podemos determinar exactamente quanto dióxido de carbono, bicarbonato e carbonato estão presentes na água do mar como função do pH. As equações químicas relevantes e valores de pKa são:  
CO2 + H2O ßà HCO3- + H+pKa = 5.85 HCO3-ßà CO3--+ H+pKa = 8.92  Estes valores implicam que a água do mar a um pH de 5.85, contém concentrações iguais de bicarbonato e carbonato. A química detalhada do dióxido de carbono na água do mar é fornecida neste artigolinked article. A resposta correcta é a D. 

*8.* Uma troca parcial de água que troque 30% da água do aquário, obviamente que remove 30% de um poluente nessa água (assumindo que nenhum esteja na água nova) e deixa 70% para trás. Se em vez disso, for efectuada uma série de 30 trocas parciais de água, cada uma trocando 1% da água total, que quantidade do poluente original permanecerá?  
A. 99% 
B. 90% 
C. 74% 
D. 50%


*Resposta 8.* Trocar pequenas quantidades de água frequentemente é quase tão eficiente como uma grande troca parcial de água. Neste caso, uma troca parcial de água de 1% deixa 99% do poluente original. Trinta destas mudanças seguidas reduzirão o poluente original em 0.99 multiplicado por si 30 vezes, ou 0.99 x 30, o que é igual a 74%. Mudar os mesmos 30% do volume total da água continuamente través de um processo muito lento de entrada e saída é muito ligeiramente menos eficiente mas continua eficiente em 74%. A tabela abaixo mostra a eficiência para uma série de esquemas diferentes de trocas parciais de água que resultam no mesmo volume de água ser trocado.   




Consequentemente, trocas parciais frequentes de água podem ser igualmente tão eficazes como poucas e maiores trocas parciais de água e pode também ser mais fácil para o aquarista as fazer e possivelmente menos desgastantes para os habitantes do aquário também. Os efeitos dos diferentes tipos de trocas parciais de água estão detalhados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a C. 

*9.* Todos os compostos orgânicos contêm qual/quais dos seguinte átomos?
A. Carbono e hidrogénio
B. Carbono e Azoto
C. Azoto e fósforo 
D. Carbono e oxigénio


*Resposta 9.* Os compostos orgânicos são definidos pelos Químicos como os que contêm átomos de carbono e hidrogénio. Podem conter outros átomos também (por exemplo, azoto, fósforo e oxigénio), mas a maioria contém ambos, carbono e hidrogénio. Algumas excepções a esta convenção designada são dignas de salientar. O ácido carbónico (a combinação de dióxido de carbono (CO2) e água (H2O), H2CO3) e ião bicarbonato (HCO3-) são as duas excepções primárias que os aquaristas encontram.
O nome “orgânico” provem da crença derivada à muitos séculos de que tais elementos só podiam ser feitos por organismos vivos. O nome pegou, apesar de esta crença ter sido refutada em 1828, quando um Químico sintetizou ureia (um componente primário da urina: NH2CONH2) a partir de dois elementos inorgânicos: cianeto de potássio (KOCN) e cloreto de amónia (NH4Cl).      
Também deve ficar perfeitamente claro que a definição química de “orgânico” não tem nada a ver com a forma comercial e reguladora com que o termo “orgânico” é usado em muitos países para aplicar certos métodos de cultivo ou processamento de alimento.  
Todos os organismos vivos são compostos por materiais orgânicos na sua maior parte. Outros materiais orgânicos incluem açucares, amidos, proteínas, DNA, gorduras, gasolina, gás natural, álcool, pneus de automóvel, placas de Corian© _(NT:_ _http://www2.dupont.com/Corian/es_ES/index.html)_, super cola, teclados de computador e aquários em acrílico. Mais detalhes sobre como os orgânicos têm impacto nos aquários de recife são dados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a A. 

*10.* A alcalinidade total da água do mar com um pH de 8.0 é próxima da concentração de qual/quais dos seguintes na água?
A. Carbonato
B. Cloreto
C. Acido Carbónico
D. Bicarbonato


*Resposta 10.*A alcalinidade total é definida como sendo a quantidade de ácido necessária para baixar o pH da amostra até ao ponto em que todo o bicarbonato [HCO3-] e o carbonato [CO3--] podem ser convertidos em ácido carbónico [H2CO3]. é chamado de ponto de equivalência do ácido carbónico ou ponto de fim do ácido carbónico.    
Baseado na definição da alcalinidade total (AT), é claro que qualquer coisa que absorva protões quando o pH baixa dos níveis normais para cerca de 4-5, será contada em direcção à alcalinidade. Na água do mar uma variedade de componentes contribui. A equação abaixo é a equação de definição para a alcalinidade total normal na água do mar. 

TA = [HCO3-] + 2[CO3--] + [B(OH)4-] + [OH-] + [Si(OH)3O-] + [MgOH+] + [HPO4--] + 2[PO4---] - [H+]

A razão para o coeficiente de dois à frente das concentrações do carbonato e do fostato, deve-se a que ambos tomam dois protões quando o pH baixa para 4. Todos os outros iões tomam apenas um unico protão (excepto os próprios protões, que têm de ser subtraidos)
Os principais elementos químicos que contribuem para a alcalinidade na água do mar (e as razões pelas quais é util aos aquaristas de recife) são o bicarbonato e o carbonato. A tabela abaixo demonstra a contribuição para a alcalinidade na água do mar a um pH de 8.







Detalhes sobre a natureza química da alcalinidade são providenciados neste artigo.
A resposta correcta é a D.

----------


## Pedro Costa

40% com muita muita sorte pelo meio  :yb620:   :yb620:  

abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Marco Fonseca

*38%* 

Julgava que percebia mais disto!!  :yb620:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite

Tal como havia prometido, embora não na frequência e numero que anunciei, aqui vão mais 5 respostas traduzidas sobre a química de recife.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

P.S.: Conversor de graus Farenheit em graus Celcius aqui: http://www.wbuf.noaa.gov/tempfc.htm

e aqui: http://www.albireo.ch/temperatureconverter/

e aqui: http://www.csgnetwork.com/tempconv.html

*11.* Qual/quais dos seguintes nunca foi demonstrado limitar o crescimento de algas no oceano?
A. Azoto
B. Enxofre
C. Ferro
D. Fósforo


*Resposta 11.* Em varias localizações no oceano, foi demonstrado que o ferro, o azoto e o fósforo limitam o crescimento de certos tipos de algas. O sulfato habitualmente não é usado em grandes quantidades pelas algas. A resposta correcta é a B.


*12.* A temperaturas habituais de aquário de recife de coral, a densidade específica da água do mar é:
A. Mais elevada do que a sua densidade
B. Mais baixa do que a sua densidade 
C. A mesma que a sua densidade 
D. Mais elevada ou mais baixa do que a sua densidade, dependendo da pressão barométrica (NT: pressão do ar)


*Resposta 12.* A densidade é definida como a densidade da amostra dividida pela densidade da água doce pura à mesma temperatura (habitualmente com ambas a uma dada temperatura normalizada). A densidade da água doce pura situa-se abaixo de 1.00000 g/mL a qualquer temperatura acima de 4ºC (ou acima de 40º Farenheit). Assim a qualquer temperatura acima de 4ºC a densidade da água do mar tem de ser sempre mais elevada do que a sua densidade. 
A 27ºC (81º Farenheit) a densidade da água doce pura é de 0.99652. A 27ºC (81º Farenheit), água do mar com uma densidade de 1.0250 g/mL terá uma densidade de cerca de 1.0286 (1.0250/0.99652). O facto de que a salinidade e a densidade serem muito diferentes ilude muitos aquaristas e já levou a erros de interpretação muito significativos na medição da salinidade. Mais detalhes sobre a relação entre salinidade, densidade e temperatura são dados no artigo linked article. A resposta correcta é A.


*13.* Qual/Quais dos seguintes químicos é mais provável de penetrar a membrana de osmose inversa (assumindo que nenhum outro filtro está a ser usado)? 
A. Ião de Sódio (Na+) 
B. Amónia (NH3) 
C. Ião Magnésio (Mg++) 
D. Ião Cloreto (Cl-)


*Resposta 13.* As membranas de osmose inversa consistem essencialmente numa folha de polímero orgânico poroso através do qual a água e outros pequenos elementos químicos podem passar. Se o tamanho dos poros da membrana forem feitos apenas um bocadinho mais largos do que as moléculas da água, então a água pode passar através dos mesmos, mas os compostos maiores não o podem fazer. O tamanho neste caso é uma ideia algo simplificada. Muitos iões são mais pequenos do que a molécula da água, nas acontece que os iões carregados (tais como o sódio, Na+) em solução, contêm várias moléculas de agua ligadas firmemente. Retirar todas estas moléculas de água ligadas requer muita energia, assim ao passar através de uma membrana porosa, actuam como se fossem maiores do que o conjunto hidratado no seu todo. Estes conjuntos grandes não passam através de uma membrana de Osmose Inversa tão prontamente como o poderiam sem as moléculas de água ligadas.
No extremo pequeno do espectro do tamanho molecular, um número de componentes pode passar até um volume significativo, através da membrana de osmose inversa, por isso, um problema para os aquaristas de recife. Estes incluem dióxido de carbono (CO2), amónia (NH3), sulfureto de hidrogénio (H2S, um problema particular com água de poço) acido silicioso (Si(OH)4 que é a forma predominante de silicato com valores de pH abaixo de 9.5). A amónia que vem do cloro na água pode ser significativa e é uma das razões pela qual a OI/D (NT: Osmose inversa/Desionização) (osmose inversa seguida por desionização) é mais preferida do que apenas a Osmose Inversa em situações em que cloro é adicionado à água da torneira. Mais detalhes de trabalhos sobre sistemas de OI e OI/D podem ser encontrados neste artigo linked article . A resposta correcta é a B.

*14.* Qual é a ordenação gradual dos sais na água do mar, desde o em maior concentração até ao em menor concentração? (> significa maior do que) 
A. Cloreto > Bromo > Iodo > Flúor 
B. Cloreto > Flúor > Bromo > Iodo 
C. Cloro > Bromo > Flúor > Iodo 
D. Cloro > Iodo > Bromo > Flúor


*Resposta 14.*As concentrações haloides (NT: Salinas) na água natural do mar são apresentadas na tabela abaixo. Mais detalhes sobre os constituintes da água do mar são dados neste artigo linked article.







A resposta correcta é a C. 
*
*
*15.* Numa receita equilibrada de duas partes cálcio e alcalinidade, incluindo o minha receita FVM (NT: Faça Você Mesmo), porque é que é necessário usar duas partes em vez de as combinar num único aditivo? 
A. Carbonato de cálcio vai precipitar e não se volta a dissolver-se no aquário
B. O sulfato de cálcio vai precipitar-se e não se e não volta a dissolver-se no aquário
C. Tu podes misturá-los; Eu faço isso sempre
D. O sulfato de magnésio vai precipitar-se e não de volta a dissolver-se no aquário


*Resposta 15.* O Carbonato de cálcio forma-se prontamente se as duas partes forem misturadas, e o carbonato de cálcio por si não é um aditivo útil porque a água do aquário já está super saturada com carbonato de cálcio e não se volta a dissolver. Produtos que supostamente digam fornecer cálcio e alcalinidade através da adição de aragonite, sofrem desta mesma falta de dissolução e não cumprem uma adição útil de cálcio e de alcalinidade. A minha receita FVM (NT: FVM – Faça Você Mesmo = DIY – Do It Yourself) de duas partes, incluindo o racional por de trás da mesma, está explicada neste artigo linked article.  A resposta correcta é a A.

----------


## Duarte Alves

Bahhh!!! tive 30% :JmdRienVoir:   :JmdRienVoir:   :JmdRienVoir:  

E eu que ainda tive indeciso entre ser Biologo Marinho ou Arquitecto :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite

Continuando aqui vão mais 5 respostas traduzidas. Aproveito também para sugerir a quem não fez o teste, que aproveite agora (até porque já tem a vantagem de ter 20 perguntas já com resposta traduzida :Coradoeolhos: ) ...enfim se puderem façam o teste e depois vejam as respostas.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

*16.* Num reactor de carbonato de cálcio/dióxido de carbono que é usado para fornecer cálcio e alcalinidade a um aquário de recife, qual é o nível de função molecular do dióxido de carbono?


A. Aumenta a concentração de magnésio, e por isso aumenta a solubilidade do substrato sólido
B. Aumenta a concentração de carbonato, e por isso aumenta a solubilidade do substrato sólido 
C. Reduz a concentração do bicarbonato, e por isso aumenta a solubilidade do substrato sólido 
D. Reduz a concentração do carbonato, e por isso aumenta a solubilidade do substrato sólido


*Resposta 16.*A solubilidade do carbonato de cálcio é limitada pela concentração de cálcio vezes a concentração de carbonato. Quando o produto desta multiplicação cai abaixo de um determinado patamar, o carbonato de cálcio pode começar a dissolver-se. Adicionar dióxido de carbono à água do mar, tem o efeito de converter carbonato em bicarbonato, reduzindo a concentração de carbonato e permitindo a dissolução de mais carbonato de cálcio. 


CO2 + CO3-- + H2O à 2HCO3- 

 O gráfico abaixo mostra a especiação do acido carbónico (preto), bicarbonato (branco) e carbonato (vermelho) como função de pH. Muito embora com um pH de 7.5 aparenta ter pouco carbonato, há ainda suficiente para impedir o carbonato de cálcio de se dissolver. Há medida que o pH cai cada vez mais pela adição de dióxido de carbono, a concentração de carbonato continua a cair até que o carbonato de cálcio se possa dissolver numa proporção apreciável a um pH em meados de 6.
 A resposta correcta é a D.


*17.* Qual é a concentração aproximada de água na água do mar?
A. 999,965 ppm 
B. 965,000 ppm 
C. 99,965 ppm 
D. 9,965 ppm


*Resposta 17.*A concentração de sais na água do mar é de aproximadamente 35 ppm (Partes Por Mil) ou 35000 partes por milhão. O restante é água. Devido a que o total de todos os componentes é definido como 1.000.000 ppm, então a água tem de estar presente em cerca de 965.000 ppm. Os componentes da água do mar são dados com mais detalhe neste artigo relacionado linked article. Varias definições de unidades de medida usadas pelos aquaristas de recife são dadas neste artigo relacionado linked article. A resposta correcta é a B.


*18.* Quando carbonato de cálcio puro é depositado da solução, é usado um rácio exacto de cálcio para a alcalinidade. Este rácio pode então ser usado como a base para sistemas de aditivo equilibrados que são concebidos para compensar perdas de calcificação num aquário de recife. Estes incluem sistemas de duas partes, Kalkwasser e reactores de carbonato de cálcio/dióxido de carbono. Este rácio está mais próximo de?


A. 1 meq/L (2.8 dKH) de alcalinidade para cada 5 ppm de cálcio 
B. 1 meq/L (2.8 dKH) de alcalinidade para cada 10 ppm de cálcio 
C. 1 meq/L (2.8 dKH) de alcalinidade para cada 15 ppm de cálcio 
D. 1 meq/L (2.8 dKH) de alcalinidade para cada 20 ppm de cálcio
*
*
*Resposta 18.*A formação de Carbonato de Cálcio consome os seus dois components (cálcio e carbonato) numa proporção exacta de 1:1 (NT: um para um). Nas unidades usadas pelos aquaristas, esta proporção corresponde a um meq/L (2.8 dKH; 50 ppm de equivalentes de CaCO3) para cada 20 ppm de cálcio. Este valor pode ser calculado a partir da proporção molar de 1:1 do cálcio para o carbonato. Uma milimole de cálcio pesa 40 mg e uma milimole de carbonato fornece 2 milimoles (ou 2 meq) de alcalinidade. Então se 1 L disso estiver presente, a proporção é de 40 mg/L de alcalinidade. Mais informação sobre a necessidade relativa de cálcio e alcalinidade num aquário de recife é dada neste artigo relacionado linked article. A resposta correcta é a D. 
*
*
*19.* Quando adicionado a um reactor de carbonato de cálcio/dióxido de carbono, a dolomite pode ser um meio adequado para manter os níveis de magnésio existentes. Não é contudo, um meio adequado para aumentar níveis de magnésio baixos. Qual/quais dos seguintes é a razão primordial para que não seja adequado para aumentar substancialmente o magnésio? 



A. Porque é muito lento para se dissolver 
B. Porque adiciona demasiado sulfato à água 
C. Porque adiciona demasiada alcalinidade à água 
D. Porque é demasiado rápido a dissolver-se 
*
*
*Resposta 19.*A Dolomite é um material que contém magnésio e carbonato de cálcio. Se a dolomite estiver a ser adicionada ao reactor para manter o nível apropriado de magnésio existente contra a sua depleção continua através da calcificação (por exemplo, se o substrato principal de carbonato de cálcio em uso for muito pobre em magnésio para manter o magnésio adequado), então a Dolomite é uma abordagem boa.
Contudo este método não é adequado se o objectivo for o de aumentar os níveis de magnésio. O problema é de que para cada ião de magnésio libertado da dolomite, duas unidades de alcalinidade são também libertadas: 

MgCO3 à Mg++ + CO3-- 

Consequentemente aumentar o magnésio em 100 ppm necessariamente aumenta o nível de alcalinidade em 8.2 meq/L (23 dKH). A única maneira de rodear este problema é adicionar um ácido mineral (não vinagre ou dióxido de carbono) ao aquário para reduzir a alcalinidade e isso pode ser mais problemático do que apenas adicionar um bom suplemento de magnésio em primeiro lugar. A resposta correcta é a C 

*20.* Qual/quais dos seguintes não é provável ser um produto significativo da reacção do ozono com os componentes da água do aquário?


A. Br3 
B. BrOH 
C. IOH 
D. BrO3-
*
*
*Resposta 20.*Uma reacção primária do ozono na água do mar é a oxidação do brometo para hipo brometo:
O3 + Br-à BrO- + O2  BrO- + H2O à BrOH + OH-  

A primeira reacção é muito rápida e a meia vida do ozono por reagir na água com muito brometo (tal como a água do mar) é na ordem de alguns segundos. Devido ao pKa 
_
_
_(NT: pKa - Constante de acidez http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constante_de_acidez)_


do ácido hipo brómico (em água doce) ser de 9, está primariamente presente na forma protónica (forma não carregada) na água do mar, mas uma quantidade significativa de  

_(NT:Protónica -_*Reacções ácido  base*_ - Uma reacção ácido  base, segundo Brönsted  Lowry, é caracterizada pela transferência de protões entre os reagentes, tendo a espécie que os cede um comportamento acido e a espécie que os recebe um comportamento básico. Ver aqui também http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9..._acido-basique)_


BrO- está também presente. O ácido hipo brómico é um forte oxidador e pode rapidamente oxidar outros materiais orgânicos ou inorgânicos.
O ácido hipo brómico pode também reagir de variados modos (incluindo desproporção e oxidação adicional com ozono) para formar bromato: 


BrOH » BrO3- 

O Iodeto na água do mar pode reagir de modo análogo com meia vida de menos do que um décimo de segundo. Esta reacção oxida o iodeto em hipo iodato (IO-) e ácido hipo iodoso (HOI):


O3 + I- à IO- + O2  IO- + H2O à IOH + OH- 

Devido a que a pKa _(NT: Constante de acidez)_ do ácido hipo iodoso (na água doce) é de 10.4, este está amplamente presente na forma protónica (não carregada) na água do mar. O ácido hipo iodoso é um forte oxidador e pode ir reagindo com outros materiais orgânicos e inorgânicos. Mais detalhes sobre a química do ozono na água do mar podem ser lidos neste artigo relacionado linked article. A resposta correcta é a A

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Já la vão uns meses desde a última intervenção e assim antes que surja outro questionário e o ano acabe vou continuar a colocar as traduções das respostas...poucas de cada vez para dar oportunidade a quem quiser de responder com o menor numero de ajudas.

 
*21.* Qual/quais dos seguintes mais provavelmente será selectivamente removido da água do mar pela escumação, na forma química exacta descrita? 
A. Iodeto (I-) 
B. Nitrato (NO3-) 
C. Fosfato (PO3---) 
D. A ácido gordo

*Resposta 21.* Os escumadores começam a funcionar por primeiro gerarem um interface de grande quantidade ar/água. As moléculas orgânicas que são hidrófobas e as que são anfipáticas juntam-se nesta interface e são escumadas. Um ácido gordo é um exemplo perfeito de uma molécula orgânica que será absorvida numa interface ar/água do mar.
Poucas se alguma, moléculas inorgânicas naturais serão absorvidas numa interface ar/água por si. Quase todos os inorgânicos na água do mar são iões carregados altamente polares que serão ligeiramente repelidos da interface pela mesma razão que os hidrófobos são atraídos para a mesma. Estes inorgânicos interagem ainda mais fortemente com a água do que a água o faz consigo própria. Assim expor estes à superficie das águas criaria uma situação instável de que rapidamente se retirariam para o grosso da água. Consequentemente iodo, nitrato e fosfato não são prontamente escumados mas os ácidos gordos são.
Muitos orgânicos que contêm nitrogénio, fosforo e iodo são prontamente escumados e os escumadores podem exportar muito deste material. Tais exportações podem ter o efeito indirecto de reduzir a quantidade de nitrato, fosfato e iodo num aquário, apesar de estes não serem escumados directamente. Mais detalhes de como funcionam os escumadores e o que removem, são providenciados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *D*


e por agora é tudo, amanhã coloco mais outra resposta, até lá sugiro respondam ao questionário e depois leiam as respostas entretanto traduzidas.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Então não há candidatos a fazer o teste e reportar o seu resultado :SbQuestion2: ... :yb665: 

Aqui vai mais uma resposta
*22.* Qual dos seguintes, quando dissolvido em água doce, não é o modo adequado para fornecer ambos cálcio e alcalinidade a um aquário de recife?  
A. Acetato de Cálcio
B. Oxido de Cálcio oxide
C. Cloreto de Cálcio 
D. Hidróxido de Cálcio

*Resposta 22.* O Cloreto de Cálcio é um bom suplemento de cálcio único, mas não prvidencia alcalinidade. Hidróxido de Cálcio e Oxido de Cálcio podem ambos ser dissolvidos para formarem kalkwasser. Mais detalhes sobre kalkwasser são fornecidos neste artigo. O Acetato de Cálcio é um sistema aditivo de uma parte equilibrado. Quando o acetato é metabolizado pelas bactérias, os produtos resultantes são dióxido de carbono e bicarbonato. Mais detalhes sobre a química dos suplementos de Acetato de Cálcio e outros sistemas equilibrados de aditivos de Cálcio e Alcalinidade, são fornecidos neste artigo. A resposta correcta é *C*.



 e por agora é tudo. Espero que ajude a melhor e cada vez mais entender as muitas interacções que ocorrem no sistema e que não vemos ou "vemos" medindo ou vendo os efeitos...
Amanhã coloco outra

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

32% :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Ainda não fiz pq ainda não tive tempo e assim evito desilisões :SbSourire2:  
Mas vim aqui só para salientar o excelente trabalho do Pedro :tutasla:  .
Parabens
Tambem para ti Marco os meus Parabens :bompost:  .
Arranjas-te foi maneira de chamares ignorantes ao pessoal, e o resto é conversa. :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  .
Um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ainda não fiz pq ainda não tive tempo e assim evito desilusões


 :Olá: Viva 
Não esperes mais porque assim ficas na dúvida e podes não aprender. Experimenta que é divertido e esclarecedor. Fica a sugestão :SbOk3:  e mais duas respostas.

*23.* Num refractómetro o símbolo ‰ que significado tem?


A. ppt (NT: Partes Por Mil)
B. ppm 
C. Densidade específica  
D. Índice refractivo


*Resposta 23.*PPT (partes por mil) é uma unidade de proporção igual a 10-3. Um símbolo frequentemente usado para a representar é ‰. É igual a 1 g/kg e é próximo de 1 g/L em água doce (na água do mar é igual a cerca de 1.023 g/l). É frequentemente usada para medir a salinidade da água do mar, que é de cerca de 35 ppt. Nesse caso é a soma de todos os sais na água o que é igual a cerca de 35 gramas por kg de água do mar. Um calculador/conversor para varias unidades de peso relacionadas pode ser consultado aqui. Podem consultar um manual de unidades de medida usadas na manutenção de sistemas de recife, aqui neste artigo. Mais detalhe sobre refractómetros pode ser consultado aqui neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *A*




*24.* A água da torneira contém muitos componentes indesejáveis. Qual/quais dos seguintes possíveis contaminantes na água da torneira, não pode/em ser removidos por uma resina de desionização a funcionar devidamente? 



A. Ião de cobre (Cu++) 
B. Amónia (NH3) 
C. Fosfato (PO4---) 
D. Cloramina (NH2Cl)


*Resposta 24.*A Cloramina não é uma molécula carregada e não ficará carregada dentro de uma resina desionizadora, assim não se ligará à resina. Quando se usa água da torneira que contém cloramina, é importante passa a água que entra através de um filtro de carvão activado para decompor a cloramina. Num processo de dois passos, o carvão decompõe cataliticamente a cloramina em amónia, cloro e azoto:




*C* + NH2Cl + H2O  *C*-O + NH3 + Cl- + H+ *C*-O + 2NH2Cl  *C* + N2 + 2Cl- + 2H+ + H2O 

O cloro e a amónia serão então ligados pela resina desionizadora. Mais detalhes sobre a cloramina são dados neste artigo. A Amónia não é carregada como escrito na pergunta, mas tornar-se-à amónio dentro da resina desionizadora: 


NH3 + H+  NH4+  

O Amónio liga-se a porção catiónica ligante da resina e é removido. O Cobre e o Fosfato são elementos carregados, por isso ligar-se-ão a uma resina desionizadora. Mais detalhes sobre a função da resina desionizadora sao dados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *D*.



e por agora é tudo, amanhã coloco mais uma resposta. Entretanto não esperem e façam o teste, porque assim aprendem/esclarecem-se mais cedo. Fica a sugestão.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva 
Aqui vai mais uma resposta...e a sugestão de responderem ao questionário que ajudará a melhor entenderem "os segredos do recife" :SbSourire19: 

*25*.  Os ouriços do mar têm 5 dentes de crescimento continuo com uma estrutura mineral complexa. Os seus dentes são estupendamente rugosos, e os ouriços-do-mar são conhecidos por roerem cais de betão armado e cabos de telefone colocados em águas profundas, isolados com folha de chumbo. Qual é a o componente com a mais elevada concentração nos dentes do ouriço-do-mar?


A. Sulfato de cálcio 
B. Aragonite 
C. Elevada calcite magnésica
D. Polimida orgânica


*Resposta 25.* Os dentes dos ouriços-do-mar são formados, como os seus espinhos, de calcite magnésica (4.5 - 13 mole porcento de magnésio). Para alguns ouriços-do-mar, o teor de magnésio varia consideravelmente de localização nos dentes, com a maioria do magnésio concentrado na ponta dos dentes, exactamente o oposto da distribuição do magnésio nos seus espinhos. A ponta de um dente de ouriço-do-mar é sujeita a erosão extensa, tanto química como mecânica. A erosão mecânica decorrente do constante mastigar das comidas, pode explicar pode explicar porque tem a a ponta do dente ser tão forte quanto possível, levando ao desenvolvimento de elevada concentração de calcite magnésica na ponta dos dentes.
Os aspecto químicos do desgaste do dente podem também ser importantes para algumas espécies. _Strongylocentrotus droebachiensis_, por exemplo, come determinadas espécies de Kelp do Género _Desmarestia_ que armazenam ácido sulfúrico nos vacúolos (pequenos reservatórios) de algumas das suas células. Depois de pastarem em tais algas durante algum tempo, os dentes dos ouriços-do-mar começam a dissolver-se e a desenvolver falhas entre si. Estas falhas permitem que as laminas de algas (NT: folhas laminares) se escapem mais frequentemente do seu aperto. Além da calcite magnésica, algumas partes do dente são placas amorfas e varas de carbonato de cálcio, embora a calcite cristalina predomine. Em muitos casos, a calcite apresenta-se na forma de longas fibras cristalinas que são finas na base (1 micron) e mais grossas na ponta (20 microns).
Estas fibras de calcite têm um revestimento orgânico fino (provavelmente proteínas que controlam a deposição e crescimento) por sua vez rodeado de calcite poli cristalina contendo até 35 mole porcento de magnésio. Esta estrutura tem sido referida como uma *matriz cerâmica compósita de fibra reforçada em ângulo ou gradiente*, cuja micro rigidez e resistência decresce gradualmente a partir da ponta para a base. Além disso algumas placas de calcite têm um interior de carbonato de cálcio amorfo no dente que previne a propagação de fendas/rachas no dente. Mais detalhes sobre a química dos ouriços-do-mar são dados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *C*.




e por agora é tudo, volto novamente amanhã com mais uma resposta. Até lá sugiro que experimentem responder ao questionário e publiquem o vosso resultado que um dia vos servirá para avaliar melhor o quanto entretanto aprenderam. Fica a sugestão.


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva

Estou de volta com mais uma resposta, a 26.

 *26.* Muitos aquaristas que usam OFG (Oxido de Ferro Granular) como ligante de fosfatos, relataram precipitação significativa de carbonatos no OFG sólido e noutro sitio no sistema. Tal precipitação pode por exemplo, ser um factor contribuinte na aglutinação de tais materiais e pode revestir outras superfícies do aquário. Esta precipitação pode também contribuir para uma descida detectável da alcalinidade e possivelmente pH, na medida em que retira carbonato da coluna de água. A dissolução destes precipitados com acido, acompanhada por borbulhar, indica que estes depósitos são carbonatos e são muito provavelmente carbonato de cálcio porque estão super saturados na maioria dos aquários de recife (e no oceano)  
Qual/quais dos seguintes é a explicação menos provável para a precipitação do carbonato de cálcio quando se usa OFG ?


A. Remoção de quase todo o fosfato da água na vizinhança da OFG pode acelerar a precipitação do carbonato de cálcio.
B. Adição de ferro solúvel à água na vizinhança do OFG pode acelerar a precipitação do carbonato de cálcio.
C. Remoção de quase todo estrôncio da água na vizinhança do OFG pode acelerar a precipitação do carbonato de cálcio.
D. Remoção de muitos orgânicos da água na vizinhança da OFG pode acelerar a precipitação do carbonato de cálcio. 

_Resposta 26_. A presença ausência de estrôncio na água do mar não é esperado que tenha impacto significativo na precipitação do carbonato de cálcio. Também não se espera que o Estrôncio se ligue fortemente ao Oxido Férrico Granular (OFG).
Sabe-se que o fosfato inibe a precipitação de carbonato de cálcio. Muito como o papel que desempenha o magnésio na água do mar, o fosfato liga-se aos cristais de cálcio em crescimento, envenenando a sua superfície contra qualquer precipitação ulterior. Muitos materiais orgânicos são também conhecidos por inibir esta precipitação. Próximo da superfície do Oxido Férrico Granular (OFG) e a jusante do mesmo, espera-se que orgânicos e fosfatos sejam em concentração mais baixa do que a montante do mesmo. A redução da concentração nestes "inibidores" pode muito bem permitir precipitação abiótica do carbonato de cálcio em tais superfícies. 
Dois eventos mais esotéricos podem contudo ser igualmente importantes na precipitação do Carbonato de Cálcio no OFG. O primeiro é o de que o pH local junto das superfícies OFG pode ser mais elevado do que no grosso da solução. Este efeito surge como fosfato e outros iões orgânicos e inorgânicos deslocam hidróxido da superfície do OFG. A nova troca HPO4-- for 2 OH- elevará o pH local. A super saturação de carbonato de cálcio aumenta à medida que o pH aumenta, levando à precipitação do carbonato de cálcio.
Outra papel possível pode ser desempenhado pelo próprio ferro. O OFG não é completamente insolúvel. Ferro solúvel pode aumentar a precipitação de carbonato de cálcio actuando como local para nucleação de novos cristais. A dissolução natural de OFG é importante na nucleação da precipitação do carbonato de cálcio? Não tenho a certeza. Mas é claramente uma possível explicação que se encaixa nas observações dos aquaristas bem como fenómenos bem conhecidos envolvendo ferro. Mais detalhes sobre OFG são dados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *C*



e por agora é tudo. Sugiro que tentem responder ao questionário.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Então ninguém tenta responder ao questionário :SbQuestion2: , vá lá...tentando aprende-se melhor.

*27*. Qual/quais dos seguintes seguintes é mais provável ser o mais acutilante (e rápido) tóxico para o aquário de recife com peixes?

A. 2 ppm amónia 
B. 20 ppm nitrito 
C. 50 ppm nitrato 
D. 19,000 ppm cloreto 

_Resposta 27. Das estudadas, a maioria das espécies têm valores de_ LC50_(a concentração letal é de 50%, ou concentração em que 50% não subsistem) abaixo de 2 ppm. Recomenda-se que as concentrações de amónia não excedam 0.1 ppm de amónia total. 
O Nitrito não é letal para a maioria dos peixes marinhos a 20 ppm. De facto é muito menos tóxico em aquários marinhos do que em aquários de água doce. Nenhuma das 13 espécies de peixes para as quais pude encontrar dados de níveis tóxicos de nitritos, tinha valores_ LC50 _abaixo de 100 ppm e metade tinha valores_ LC50 _de 1,000-3,000 ppm ou mais. Mais detalhes sobre nitrito podem ser encontrados neste artigo.
O Nitrato aparentemente não é extremamente letal para a maioria dos peixes marinhos a 50 ppm. Muitos aquários só de peixes têm níveis significativamente mais elevados do que 50 ppm. Embora tais níveis possam ser danosos, não são letais na maioria dos casos. Mais detalhes podem ser encontrados neste artigo.
A água do mar normal contem ligeiramente mais do que 19,000 ppm de cloro, por isso não seria considerado tóxico para um peixe marinho. Mais detalhes sobre a química da água do mar são dados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a A._ 



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## David A. Pereira

Boas,

58% - mau resultado para um finalista de QUÍMICA...

 :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> 
> 58% - mau resultado para um finalista de QUÍMICA...


 :Olá: Viva
Nada mau eu diria e seguramente de uma próxima farás melhor e já pudeste aumentar os conhecimentos, o que te poderá ajudar a melhor gerir o teu sistema marinho.

E agora mais umas respostas

*28.* Qual/quais dos seguintes iões é nitrito? 


A. NH4+ 
B. NO2+ 
C. NO2- 
D. NO3- 

*Resposta 28.*A resposta correcta é a *C*: NO2-.
NH4+ é o ião amónia. 
NO2+ não é um químico conhecido.
NO2- é nitrito. Mais detalhes sobre nitrito podem ser lidos neste artigo.
NO3- é nitrato. Mais detalhes sobre nitrato podem ser lidos neste artigo.



*29.* A Água típica do oceano tem uma salinidade de 35 partes por mil. Que porção dessas 35 partes por mil é providenciada pelo sódio e pelo cloro? 


A. 30.2 ppmil 
B. 26.1 ppmil 
C. 22.4 ppmil 
D. 18.2 ppmil 
*
*
*Resposta 29.*A água do mar com salinidade de 35 ppt contém cerca de 19,400 ppm (19.4ppt) de cloro e 10,800 ppm (10.8 ppt) de sódio; Juntos dão 30.2 ppt. Mais detalhes sobre a química da água do mar natural são dados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *A*



*30.* Qual é a ordem de classificação Do dióxido de carbono na água do mar a um pH 8, desde a concentração mais elevada à mais baixa? (>significa maior do que)


A. Carbonato > bicarbonato > dióxido de carbono/ácido carbónico 
B. Bicarbonato > carbonato > dióxido de carbono/ácido carbónico 
C. Carbonato > dióxido de carbono/ácido carbónico > bicarbonato 
D. Bicarbonato > dióxido de carbono/ácido carbónico > carbonato 




*Resposta 30.* O gráfico abaixo mostra a especificidade do ácido carbónico (preto), bicarbonato (branco) e carbonato (vermelho) como funções do pH. A um pH 8.2 a forma predominante é o bicarbonato, seguido por dióxido de carbono/ácido carbónico. A resposta correcta é a *B*. 



e por agora é tudo, amanhã coloco mais. Entretanto tentem responder, aprendem/compreendem melhor. Fica a sugestão

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Continuando....

*31.* Quando crescem organismos, usam quantidades específicas de vários blocos de matéria construtiva. Uma vez que a maior parte dos elementos bioquímicos básicos da vida são similares em diferentes organismos (proteínas, gorduras, DNA, etc.), a quantidade relativa de certos átomos incorporados é similar. No caso de fito-plâncton, por exemplo, isso é designado por rácio de Redfield de certos nutrientes retirados da água, com o C, N e o P apresentados abaixo representando átomos de carbono, azoto (NT: Azoto=Nitrogénio) e fósforo, as quantidades relativas retiradas pelo fito-plâncton típico ou algas, são melhor representados por qual/quais dos seguintes?: 


A. Carbono > azoto > fósforo 
B. Carbono > fósforo > azoto 
C. Azoto > carbono > fósforo 
D. Azoto > fósforo > carbono 

*Resposta 31.*O racio apróximado de Redfield _(NT: Redfield ratio = racio molecolar de carbono, azoto e fosforo no fitoplâncton)_ é de cerca 106:16:1, C:N:P. _(NT: 106 de Carbono; 16 de Azoto=Nitrogénio; 1 de Fósforo)_, mais detalhes sobre a incorporação de nutrientes nos organismos em crescimento, são dados nestes dois artigos sobre Nitrato e Fosfáto. A resposta correcta é a *A*.  

Por agora é tudo. Não fiquem à espera, experimentem responder ao questionário. 
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva  :Olá:  

Até agora fiz apenas 18% :Prabaixo:  

Tenho que reestudar!!! :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
aqui vai mais uma resposta:

*32.* Quando a kalkwasser é adicionada ao aquário de recife, contribui para qual/quais dos seguintes?


A. Um deficit de dióxido de carbono
B. Um excesso de dióxido de carbono
C. Um excesso de sulfato
D. Um deficit de sulfato


*Resposta 32.* A Kalkwasser consiste em hidróxido de cálcio (Ca(OH)2) dissolvido em água doce. Os iões de cálcio na solução podem obviamente fornecer cálcio ao aquário e os iões hidróxido fornecem a alcalinidade. Por si o Hidróxido fornece alcalinidade (tanto por definição como medida com um teste de alcalinidade), mas os corais consomem alcalinidade como bicarbonato, não Hidróxido. Felizmente quando a kalkwasser é usada num aquário de recife, combina-se rapidamente com o dióxido de carbono atmosférico e dissolvido e bicarbonato para formar bicarbonato e carbonato:


OH- + CO2 + HCO3-  OH- + HCO3- + CO3-- + H2O  

Este consumo de dióxido de carbono aumenta o pH e pode contribuir para uma deficiência em dióxido de carbono. Enquanto que este efeito pode ser benéfico se já existir um excedente de dióxido de carbono no aquário, o que tipicamente resulta de um excesso de dióxido de carbono no ar ambiente, pode resultar em pH excessivamente elevado. Mais detalhes sobre a química da kalkwasser são dados neste artigo. Mais detalhes são dados nestes artigos sobre os efeitos da kalkwasser sobre o dióxido de carbono para resolver pH baixo ou causar pH elevado. A resposta correcta é a A.



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Então não há mais candidatos para responder :SbQuestion2:  :Confused: ...nem com 32...33 respostas com a que vou dar agora :SbQuestion2:  :Confused: , vá lá porque se aprende melhor tentando responder. 

*33.* Supõe que a água num aquário de recife tem uma concentração de nitrato de 50ppm e um novo volume de água do mar artificial à mesma temperatura não tem nitrato. Se 10% da água no aquário for substituída por água nova, o nitrato final no aquário será próximo de qual dos seguintes valores? 


A. 48 ppm 
B. 45 ppm 
C. 25 ppm 
D. Não são fornecidas informações suficientes para responder adequadamente




*Resposta 33.* Quando duas soluções são misturadas e assumido que não ocorrer reacção química entre as duas porções, a concentração de qualquer químico na solução resultante é a média do peso da concentração nas duas soluções iniciais. Aqui temos 90% de uma solução com 50 ppm de nitrato e 10% de uma solução com 0 ppm de nitrato. Assim a concentração final de nitrato é 0.9 x 50 + 0.1 x  0 = 45 ppm. Mais detalhes sobre como as trocas parciais de água têm impacto no nitrato e outros iões em solução, são dados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *B*.




Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Então ninguém responde ao questionário :SbQuestion2:  Tenho pena que assim seja porque todos aprenderiam mais e melhor e por essa razão apenas, seria mais compensador o esforço para dar a conhecer, mas cada qual sabe de si...se um dia souber que estas informações ajudaram alguém, já é muito bom :SbBienvenu1: 

aqui vai mais uma resposta

*34.* Supõe que a água num aquário de recife tem uma alcalinidade de 2.5 meq/L (7 dKH), e um novo volume de água do mar artificial à mesma temperatura, tem uma alcalinidade de 4 meq/L (11dKH). Se 10% da água no aquários for substituída por água nova, a alcalinidade final no aquários sera mais proxima de qual dos seguintes valores? 


A. 2.65 meq/L (7.4 dKH) 
B. 2.85 meq/L (8.0 dKH) 
C. 3.05 meq/L (8.5 dKH) 
D. Não são fornecidas informações suficientes para responder adequadamente.


*Resposta 34.* Quando duas soluções são misturadas, e assumindo que não há reacção química entre as duas porções, a alcalinidade da solução resultante é a media do peso da alcalinidade das duas soluções iniciais. Isto é referido como principio da conservação da alcalinidade. Aqui temos 90% de uma solução com alcalinidade de 2.5meq/L e 10% de uma solução com alcalinidade de 4 meq/L. Assim a alcalinidade final é 0.9 x 2.5 + 0.1 x 4 = 2.65 meq/L. Qualquer químico em duas soluções misturadas seguirá também a relação e pelo facto de a alcalinidade total na água do mar (abaixo apresentada) ser o somatório de um conjunto de diferentes químicos  dissolvidos na água, também esta tem de seguir esta relação.
Alcalinidade total = [HCO3-] + 2[CO3--] + [B(OH)4-] + [OH-] + [Si(OH)3O-] + [MgOH+] + [HPO4--] + 2[PO4---] - [H+]
Mais detalhes sobre alcalinidade são dados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *A*.


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Já não falta muito para alcançar as 50 respostas, mesmo assim sugiro aos que não o tentaram que respondam e os que responderam, tentem de novo.
Aqui vai mais uma resposta:

*35.* Supõe que a água no aquário de recife tem um pH de 8.4 e um novo volume de água do mar artificial à mesma temperatura, tem um pH de 7.9. Se 10% da água no aquário for substituída por água nova, o pH final no aquário será mais próximo de qual/quais dos seguintes valores? 
A. 8.37 
B. 8.35 
C. 8.33 
D. Não são fornecidas informações suficientes para responder adequadamente

*Resposta 35.* Ao contrário da alcalinidade ou qualquer solução química única, o pH de duas soluções misturadas depende em mais do que do pH das duas soluções. Quando se mistura soluções tipo água do mar, a alcalinidade desempenha sempre um papel. Mesmo sabendo a alcalinidade de ambas as soluções, nem sempre é adequado para prever o pH de uma mistura de duas soluções. De facto, o pH de duas soluções misturadas nem sequer tem de ficar entre os valores de pH das duas soluções iniciais porque a acidez dos ácidos e a base das bases geralmente depende dos iões que os rodeiam em solução e quando se mistura químicos diferentes, os iões na água podem mudar. Mais detalhes sobre pH baixo são dados neste artigo. Mais detalhes sobre pH elevado são dados neste artigo. Mais dados sobre o pH de agua de OI/DI (NT: Osmose Inversa/Desionizada) e o seu efeito menor no pH de um aquário marinho, são dados aqui neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *D*

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Mais duas respostas

*36.* Supõe que a água no aquário de recife tem uma densidade específica 1.0264. Se 10% da água num aquário for substituída por água doce pura à mesma temperatura a densidade específica final no aquário será mais próxima de qual dos valores seguintes?
A. 1.0264 
B. 1.0246 
C. 1.0237 
D. Não são fornecidas informações suficientes para responder adequadamente

*Reposta 36.*Quando duas soluções são misturadas e assumindo que não há qualquer reacção química entre as duas porções, a concentração de qualquer químico na solução resultante é o peso médio da concentração das duas soluções iniciais. Como a salinidade é essencialmente a soma de todos os químicos em solução, este mesmo pensamento aplica-se à salinidade. Aqui temos 90% de uma solução cuja densidade é de 1.0264, o que corresponde a 35 ppm (Partes por mil) de água do mar. Temos também 10% de uma solução cuja densidade é de 1.0000 ou a salinidade é de 0 ppm. Assim a salinidade final é 0.9 x 35 + 0.1 x 0 = 31.5 ppm. Uma solução de água do mar com 35 ppm tem uma densidade aproximada de 1.0237 (interpolando entre 31 e 32 ppm nas soluções de água do mar na tabela nº um deste artigo).
Um modo rápido de obter esta resposta consiste em usar a densidade em si no calculo da média de peso. Isso não é exactamente correcto porque a densidade nem sempre tem precisão linear com a salinidade, mas é muito próxima. Nesse caso temos a densidade final de 0.9 x 1.0264 +  0.1 x 1.0000 = 1.02376, o que é mais próximo de 1.0237. A resposta correcta é a *C*.


*37.* Supõe que um aditivo líquido de cálcio constituído por cloreto de cálcio em água é usado para aumentar o teor de cálcio num aquário de recife. Está descrito na embalagem como contendo 100,000 mg/L do ião de cálcio. De modo a aumentar o nível de cálcio em 50 mg/L, que quantidade dever ser adicionada ao sistema de um  aquários contendo 378.5? (Obs.: 1 galão = 3.785 litros) (NT: Tratam-se de galões Americanos que representam menos volume do que os galões Imperiais ou Ingleses, que representam cerca de 4,54 litros)    
A. 512.2 mL 
B. 378.5 mL 
C. 226.4 mL 
D. 189.3 mL 

*Resposta 37.*O aquário contém 378.5 litros de água. Para aumentar o cálcio 50 mg/L requer 50 mg/L vezes 378.5 litros = 18,925 mg de cálcio. Como o aditivo contém 100,000 mg/L de cálcio, a quantidade necessária é de 18,925 mg / 100,000 mg/L = 0.18925 L, o que é aproximadamente 189.3 mL. Mais informação sobre como ajustar os níveis de cálcio é dada neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *D*.  



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Artur Fonseca

40 % Apprentice Reef Chemist

É um teste extremamente longo e cansativo. Algumas das perguntas nem têm a ver unicamente com química mas também com matemática e cultura geral dos americanos. Fiquei surpreendido, estava a contar obter uns 10 a 20%, por isso fiquei feliz  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> 40 % Apprentice Reef Chemist
> 
> É um teste extremamente longo e cansativo. Algumas das perguntas nem têm a ver unicamente com química mas também com matemática e cultura geral dos americanos. Fiquei surpreendido, estava a contar obter uns 10 a 20%, por isso fiquei feliz


 :Olá: Viva
Química e Matemática, entre outras, são disciplinas importantes para este passatempo dos aquários de recife, por isso é bom saber e tu esforçaste-te. Seguramente que já aprendestes mais algumas coisas :SbOk2: 

continuando, e cada vez falta menos, coloco mais três respostas

*38.* Supõe que um aquarista de recife que vive na cidade de Nova York dá uma grande festa de ano novo. Dúzias de pessoas juntam-se à volta do seu aquário para o admirarem. Mesmo antes de meia-noite, ele nota qualquer coisa de não habitual no seu aquário que terá sido provocado pelas pessoas da festa, mas toda a gente jura que não andou a mexer no aquário. Qual terá sido a coisa que ele mais provavelmente observou?  
A. O nível de cálcio estava mais elevado 25 ppm do que o normal
B. A alcalinidade era de 0.5 meq/L (1.4 dKH) mais baixa do que o normal
C. O pH era 0.3 unidades mais baixo do que o normal.
D. O potencial Oxidação Redução POR era 25mV mais baixo do que o normal


*Resposta 38.* O pH de um aquário de recife é controlado pelo nível de alcalinidade e de dióxido de carbono existentes no aquário. Níveis elevados de dióxido de carbono no ar, geralmente resultam em mais dióxido de carbono na água e isso por sua vez resulta num pH baixo. Em grandes concentrações, o dióxido de carbono que as pessoas exalam podem atingir níveis bem elevados, e alguns aquaristas já notaram pH baixos quando grande número de pessoas estão por perto e habitualmente quando as janelas estão fechadas (como na véspera de ano novo na cidade de Nova York). O Gráfico abaixo mostra a relação entre níveis de dióxido de carbono, alcalinidade e pH para a água do mar. Mais informação sobre a relação entre dióxido de carbono e pH é dada nestes artigos relacionados com pH elevado e baixo em aquários de recife.



O cálcio e a alcalinidade não são influenciados pelos níveis de dióxido de carbono ou a presença de pessoas. Uma queda no pH seria de esperar para subir o POR (Potencial de Oxidação e Redução). Uma explicação de porque sobe o POR quando o pH desce, é dada em detalhe neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *C*.

*39.* O Nitrito pode interferir com alguns testes de nitratos. Se o nitrito estiver presente a 2ppm, e o nitrato real for 5 ppm, então a interferência do nitrito com alguns conjuntos de teste que sofrem desta interferência, pode fazer o nitrato parecer ser qual dos seguintes? 
A. Muito mais elevado do que 5 ppm 
B. Entre 1 e 5 ppm 
C. Não detectável 
D. Não interpretável dado que as cores serão erradas

*Resposta 39.* Alguns testes de nitratos detectam o nitrato pôr em primeiro converterem uma pequena porção de nitrato em nitrito e depois usam esse nitrito em passos subsequentes do teste. Se estiver presente nitrito em quantidade substancial na amostra inicial, esse nitrito será apresentado como mais nitrato. Este aspecto confunde a interpretação de nitrato se o nível de nitrito for significativo, mas o nitrito habitualmente só é significativo num aquário que esteja a fazer o ciclo de amadurecimento, e não deverá colocar problemas para aquários de recife amadurecidos. Em geral, não vale a pena medir os nitritos em aquários de recife amadurecidos porque não é muito tóxico em sistemas marinhos ao contrário do que acontece em sistemas de água doce e raramente está presente em concentrações significativas nos aquários de recife. Mais detalhes são dados nestes artigos sobre nitrato e nitrito. A resposta correcta é a *A*.  


*40.* A kalkwasser é usada durante alguns dias para aumentar a alcalinidade num aquário de recife em 1 meq/L (2.8 dKH), o nível de cálcio terá subido quanto? A. 5 ppm 
B. 10 ppm 
C. 20 ppm 
D. 30 ppm 


*Resposta 40.* Tal como todos os sistemas de aditivos equilibrados de cálcio e alcalinidade, a Kalkwasser contêm 20 ppm (partes por milhão) para cada 1 meq/L. O agradável deste sistema é o de que usam este mesmo rácio aproximadamente para depositarem/construírem os seus esqueletos de carbonato de cálcio. Assim ao longo do tempo o cálcio e a alcalinidade no aquário não se elevam ou caem relativamente um ao outro. Desvios deste rácio acontecem quando o magnésio e alguns poucos iões se convertem em carbonato de cálcio em vez do cálcio, reduzindo a procura de cálcio para 18-20 ppm, dependendo do coral e da quantidade destes outros iões que o mesmo incorpora no seu esqueleto. Mais detalhes sobre o rácio de cálcio para a alcalinidade usados em aquários de recife, são dados neste artigo. Mais detalhes sobre Kalkwasser são dados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *C*.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Aqui vão mais cinco....

*41.* O que é a dureza total (GH)?
A. Uma medida de alcalinidade
B. Uma medida de cálcio apenas 
C. Uma medida de magnésio apenas  
D. Uma medida de cálcio mais magnésio



*Resposta 41.* A dureza é uma característica da água que reflecte a presença de cálcio e magnésio dissolvido. A Dureza da água é responsável pela formação de películas em tubos e aquecedores de água (tipicamente carbonatos de cálcio e de magnésio) e forma sólidos insolúveis quando reage com sabões. A dureza é frequentemente expressa em grãos por galão, partes por milhão ou miligramas por litro, todas como equivalentes de carbonato de cálcio. É uma medição frequentemente usada em sistemas de água doce, mas não frequentemente em sistemas marinhos onde os seus valores são muito amplos. A água do mar tem uma dureza total (geral) de 6.3 g/L (6,300 ppm) de equivalentes de carbonato de cálcio. Estes artigos detalham aspectos do magnésio e do cálcio na água do mar. Mais detalhes sobre as unidades de medida ou manutenção de recifes são dados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *D* 




*42.* Supõe que flúor está presente na água do mar com uma salinidade de 35 partes por mil a uma concentração de 1000 mg/L. Quando a amostra está a 77º graus Farenheit *(NT: Para converter Farenheit para Célcius subtrair 32 ao valor exibido, multiplicar por 5 e dividir por 9* *F** 77-32=45 x 5=225/9=25ºC ou seja 77º Farenheit = 25º Célcius. Para converter graus Célcius em graus Farenheit* *F** multiplicar o valor exibido por 9, dividir por 5 e somar 32* *F** 25 x 9=225/5=45 + 32 = 77)* qual dos seguintes valores estará mais próximo da concentração de flúor em ppm?    A. 1.000 ppm 
B. 0.977 ppm 
C. 1.026 ppm 
D. 35 ppm



*Resposta 42.* Seawate A água do mar com salinidade de 35 ppm (NT=partes por mil) e temperatura de 25ºC tem uma densidade de cerca 1.0264. A densidade da água pura a 25ºC é de 0.997048 kg/L. Assim um litro de água doce a 25ºC pesa 0.997048 kg. Consequentemente, 1 litro de água do mar a 35 ppt e 25ºC pesa 1.0264 x 0.997048 kg = 1.02337 kg. Mais informação sobre as diferenças entre a salinidade e densidade são dadas neste artigo.
Como esta solução contém 1 mg de flúor em 1 L (1.02337 kg) de fluido, a concentração em mg/kg 1/1.02337 = 0.9772 mg/kg. A unidade ppm é exactamente idêntica a mg/kg (porque um kg contém um milhão de miligramas), dando uma resposta de 0.9772 ppm, mas como pode ser visto aqui, ppm em água do mar é necessariamente ligeiramente diferente de mg/L.
A parte de conhecer os números e fazer a matemática, como um litro de água do mar pesa mais do que um litro de água doce (razão pela qual a sua densidade é mais elevada do que um), um valor expresso em ppm será sempre um pouco mais baixo do que a mesma concentração expressa em mg/L. Apenas uma das escolhas listadas acima encaixa nessa descrição. Mais detalhes sobre as unidades de medida ou manutenção de recifes, são dadas neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *B*.

*43.* Comparado com a água do mar a um pH de 8.5, quantos mais protões livres (H+) existem n água do mar a um pH de 7.5?
A. Dez vezes mais 
B. Duas vezes mais 
C. Números iguais  
D. Um décimo  



*Resposta 43.* O pH é uma medida logarítmica, daí ser sem unidade, para quantificar quanto ácida ou básica é a solução. Soluções ácidas têm mais H+ (iões hidrogénio) e o pH é uma medida desses iões. Especificamente o pH de uma solução é definido como sendo o logaritmo negativo da concentração de H+ (ou mesmo mais precisamente a actividade dos protões ou concentração “livre” de H+) quando os protões são medidos em moles por litro. Leituras baixas de pH correspondem a grande acidez. A escala é aberta, mas tipicamente vai de cerca 1 a 15. Uma solução neutra, tal como água pura, tem um pH de 7. Baixando o pH cerca de uma unidade, significa multiplicar a concentração do ião hidrogénio pelo factor 10. A água do mar com um pH de 8.2 tem cerca de um décimo a menos da quantidade de H+ em solução do que a água doce pura. Este artigo descreve como medir o pH com um medidor e este artigo descreve como comprar e usar soluções de calibração/verificação de pH. Este artigo descreve a relação entre a alcalinidade e o pH e estes descrevem como lidar com pH excessivamente elevados ou baixos nos aquários de recife. A resposta correcta é a *A*. 

*44.* Qual das seguinte unidades não é equivalente quando se meda a alcalinidade?
A. 5.6 dKH 
B. 2 meq/L 
C. 125 ppm equivalentes de carbonato de cálcio 
D. Nenhum; são todos os mesmos.


*Resposta 44.* A conversão entre várias unidades de alcalinidade é 1 meq/L=2.8dKH=50ppm de equivalentes de carbonato de cálcio. Mais detalhes sobre as unidades de alcalinidade são dados neste artigo e em geral para todas as unidades de manutenção de recifes, neste artigo.
Partes por milhão (ppm) de carbonato de equivalentes de carbonato de cálcio (CaCO3) é uma unidade ambígua usada para uma variedade de medidas pelos aquaristas de recife, incluindo alcalinidade, cálcio, magnésio e a dureza total/dureza geral. No caso da alcalinidade e do cálcio, a unidade refere-se á quantidade (em ppm) de carbonato de cálcioque teria de se dissolver em água pura, para dar a mesma concentração de cálcio ou alcalinidade (mesmo isso sendo impossível de conseguir). A resposta correcta é a *C*. 

*45.* Se a concentração de iões de nitrato num aquário de recife for de 25 ppm, qual é essa mesma concentração em ppm-N (ppm nitrato azoto)? 
A. 5.6 ppm-N 
B. 7.6 ppm-N 
C. 11.3 ppm-N 
D. 21.4 ppm-N 

*Resposta 45.* É igual á concentração em ppm dos atmos de nitrogénio (azoto) e habitualmente especifica que formas tomam. É frequentemente usada para, por exemplo, descrever a concentração de iões de amónia, nitrito ou nitrato no aquário. Pode também ser usada para descrever a quantidade de nitrogénio (azoto) na matéria orgânica dissolvida (MOD), matéria orgânica particulada (MOP) ou matéria orgânica total (MOT) na água do mar. Nestes casos os resultados são reportados como “nitrato = 12 ppm-N” ou “12 ppm nitrato-N”, o que significa que há 12 ppm de nitrogénio (azoto) na solução na forma de nitrato. De modo a converter ppm-N em ppm, divida o valor de ppm-N pela fracção do peso do ião de nitrogénio (azoto). A tabela abaixo mostra estas correcções:


Assim a resposta correcta é encontrada dividindo 25 ppm do ião de nitrato por 4.43 para obter 5.6 ppm-N. A resposta correcta é a *A*.


Atenciosamente  :JmdFou2:  :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Aqui vai mais uma resposta. Agora com 46 respostas faltam apenas 4, mesmo assim tentem responder porque exercitam a mente o que ajuda entre outros, na resolução de problemas, situações complicadas quando surgem e compreenderão melhor. Fica a sugestão.

 *46.* O prefixo “micro numa unidade de medida significa qual dos seguintes?

A. Um milionésimo da unidade 
B. Um milésimo da unidade  
C. Um centésimo da unidade  
D. Um milhar das unidades 

*Resposta 46.* Muitas unidades podem ter prefixos que alteram o seu valor por uma certa potência de 10. Micro implica um milionésimo da unidade. Por exemplo, um micro litro é 1/1,000,000 de um litro. A tabela abaixo inclui a lista completa de tais prefixos. A resposta correcta é a *A*





(NT: aqui têm uma folha de calculo para Conversão de unidades de medida)

Atenciosamente  :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva de novo
aqui vai mais uma resposta que nos poderá ajudar a todos mesmo muito quando chega a hora de dosear o que quer que seja que tenhamos de colocar na água do sistema, seja sólido, liquido, gelatinoso, os volumes de medida de colheres de mesa e colheres de chá, frequêntemente indicados como unidade de medida em produtos de fabrico Inglês, Americano, Australiano, Neo Zelandês...

*47.* Quantas colheres de chá Americanas existem numa colher de sopa Americana?
A. Duas
B. Três 
C. Quatro 
D. Cinco 

*Resposta 47.* A colher de mesa é uma unidade de volume igual a ½ onça fluida ou 14.8 mililitros. Na Inglaterra, Canada e Nova Zelândia da actualidade a colher de mesa é 15 mililitros. Na Austrália é 20 mililitros. A colher de mesa dos Estados Unidos da América é igual a três colheres de chá ou 1/16 (um dezasseisavos) de uma chávena. A colher de chá é uma unidade de volume igual a 4.9 mililitros. Na Inglaterra, Canada, Austrália e na Nova Zelândia uma colher de chá métrica é 5.0 mililitros. Podem encontrar aqui um calculador para várias unidades de volume relacionadas. Mais detalhes sobre as unidades de medida da manutenção de recifes são dados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *B*. 



Já só faltam mais três respostas e fica completo

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
e com mais estas três respostas, termina o questionário de química, versão em Português. Espero que esta tradução tenha ajudado a que melhor se compreenda a química do recife.

*48.* Numa receita química que mistura dois ingredientes, qual dos seguintes valores para o ingrediente menor, não resultará na sua mesma concentração na solução como os outros? 
A. 0.02 w/w 
B. 2 pesos percentuais  
C. 2 mg/g 
D. 20 g/kg 

*Resposta 48.* Percentagem de peso e p/p (peso para peso) são descrições usadas em receitas químicas para fazer soluções. Por exemplo, uma solução de sal com percentagem de peso 2, contém 2 gramas de sal para cada 98 gramas de água. De igual modo 0.02 p/p (ou g/g ou kg/kg ou mg/mg, etc.) são todas concentrações que implicam 0.02 partes por peso de um ingrediente e 0.98 partes do outro ingrediente (1 parte por peso total dos dois ingredientes). Por isso A é o mesmo que percentagem de peso 2. Pode também ser escrito em qualquer outra unidade escolhida. Assim 2mg/g implica 2 mg para cada 1g da massa total. Isso contudo é apenas percentagem de peso 0.2. De igual modo, 20 g/kg implica 20 g para cada 1kg da massa total, assim é o equivalente de percentagem de peso 2. Podem ver aqui um calculador para as várias unidades de medida de peso relacionadas. Mais detalhes sobre as unidades de medida de manutenção de recifes, são dados aqui neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *C*



*49.* Qual é a identidade química mais provável do primeiro químico que primeiramente no inicio precipita e depois dissolve-se à medida que é progressivamente misturado na água do aquário quando se adiciona kalkwasser à água do mar?
A. Carbonato de Cálcio  
B. Hidróxido de Cálcio  
C. Hidróxido de Magnésio  
D. Sulfato de Magnésio


*Resposta 49.* O hidróxido de magnésio é muito insolúvel. De facto é 10000 vezes menos solúvel do que o hidróxido de cálcio. Consequentemente no ambiente de pH elevado (hidróxido elevado) quando a kalkwasser é adicionada à água do mar, o hidróxido de magnésio precipita. Contudo o hidróxido de magnésio é solúvel em água do mar abaixo de pH 9.2, assim à medida que se mistura mais, o hidróxido de magnésio dissolve-se. Mais detalhes sobre a precipitação do magnésio da Kalkwasser, são dados neste artigo. Mais detalhes sobre a precipitação do magnésio da água do mar quando a Kalkwasser é adicionada, são dados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *C* 

*50.* Ultima oportunidade para aumentares a tua pontuação!
Sulfito de Hidrogénio está presente mais provavelmente em qual das seguintes formas na água do mar? 
A. H2S 
B. HS- 
C. HS+ 
D. S--



*Resposta 50.* O Sulfureto de hidrogénio pode ionizar para libertar H+:
H2O = H+ + OH-  H2S = H+ + SH-  A valores de pH acima de 7, domina HS-. A pH muito elevado (acima de 11) o HS- pode ionizar de novo para formar o ião sulfureto (S--).
HS- = H+ + S-- A distribuição das diferentes formas de sulfureto de hidrogénio é mostrada abaixo como função de pH em água doce. Não consegui encontrar valores exactos para a água do mar, mas os iões habitualmente formam-se ligeiramente mais fácil, na água do mar, assim a sua proporção de H2S a qualquer pH é verosímil ser mais baixa.




Claramente é a forma HS- que predomina num aquário de recife, mas as outras formas são muito importantes. Apenas a forma H2S se volatiliza, e é detectada como um odor mal cheiroso. É também bem provável que a forma H2S atravesse as membranas das células e entre nos organismos para causar potencial toxicidade (como no caso para amónia com NH3 v. NH4+, em que a forma neutra NH3 atravessa as membranas e causa a toxicidade).
Por outro lado, muito embora a forma S-- seja só uma pequena fracção do total, é também muito importante dado ser seta forma que se precipita com metais para formar os depósitos negros característicos da formação de Sulfureto de Hidrogénio nos sedimentos. Muito embora seja uma pequena fracção do total a qualquer instante, todo o sulfureto pode ser retirado da água do mar por precipitação como Sulfuretos metálicos se estiverem disponíveis metais suficientes. Mais detalhes sobre a química do Sulfureto de Hidrogénio na água do ma, são dados neste artigo. A resposta correcta é a *B*.


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## NunoFilipe

Parabéns Pedro pelo teu excelente trabalho na tradução das questões e suas respostas.
Cumprimentos,
Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva Pedro


Parabéns pelo maravilhoso trabalho de tradução e pesquisa, sem contar a dedicação primorosa que lhe é peculiar. :Palmas:  

Tenha em mente que o aquarismo em língua portuguesa irá melhorar muito após este magnífico trabalho.  :tutasla:  

Não posso me esquecer também de lhe agradecer a gentileza de me autorizar publica-lo na reefbrazil.org, nós daqui do outro lado do atlantico lhe agradecemos :Palmas:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Pedro muitos de deram e hão-de dar os parabéns... 

O trabalho que tens, a paixão que mostras ter pela aquariofilia (e pela net), resultam em trabalhos que todos os dias têm resultados, este tópico é imagem disso, o livro que traduzes e os tópicos que comentas, são igualmente ofertas a todos nós, de uma pessoa digna das melhores deferências e elogios.

Por tudo isto, o meu obrigado e Parabéns!  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: brigado a todos pelo interesse e gentileza das vossas palavras e aproveito para agradecer também ao *Marco Madeira* que trouxe este questionário lá do outro lado do Atlântico e assim nos deu a oportunidade de aprender mais. Há muito tempo que não tenho noticias do Marco Madeira e ele pouco tem aparecido mas faz falta, gostava que ele visse o trabalho concluido e também gostava de ter noticias daquele Acanthurus achilles que espero e desejo esteja de boa saude tal como o espero e desejo para o Marco Madeira. Obrigado a todos, obrigado Marco, e Marco, sentimos a tua falta mas eu e penso que todos, compreendemos e respeitamos que por vezes é necessário retirar-mo-nos para fazer uma pausa, olhar para nós e nosso redor, carregar baterias e lançar na aventura novamente, ou tão somente retirar-mo-nos porque temos de trabalhar, viver outros aspectos da vida...toma o teu tempo, sente e vive a vida o melhor possível, porque se é verdade que a vida se escoa por entre os dedos como a areia fina da praia ou a água salgada e fresca do mar, se a soubermos sentir, apreciar, vivemos. 
Gostava um dia de dar ao autor do questionário, um Americano de nome Randy Holmes Farley - Reef Chemistry Quiz 2007, a versão traduzida para que saiba que o trabalho dele também chega ao mundo Português que tem mais de 600 milhões de pessoas e detem a 5ª ou 6ª língua mais falada no Planeta Azul onde vivemos, quem sabe um dia. 
A todos mais uma vez, Obrigado :yb677: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Pedro, apesar de não conhecer o Marco, pelo que tenho ouvido é uma pessoa extremamente entendida no assunto! Contudo é com grande pena minha que ouvi dizer que vendeu o aquário!!!

Um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas...
> 
> Pedro, apesar de não conhecer o Marco, pelo que tenho ouvido é uma pessoa extremamente entendida no assunto! Contudo é com grande pena minha que ouvi dizer que vendeu o aquário!!!
> 
> Um abraço.


 :Olá: Viva José Francisco Duarte
Obrigado pela informação que assim me levou a perguntar a um membro do nosso fórum que o conhece e é até visita da casa dele, para saber se está tudo bem com o Marco Madeira e também daquele Acanthurus achilles (quem me dera ter) que ele tem. Eu tenho o contacto do Marco mas só o conheço daqui do fórum e não quero incomodar, apenas saber se está tudo bem, se necessita de alguma coisa que eu possa ajudar e agradecer-lhe.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo_Jorge

44%

Como leigo no assunto, acho que mandei bem!!

Abs

----------


## Hugo Borges

Nem sei se aqui cabe essa pergunta

  Existe algum equipamento digital completo de testes quimicos de aquario para corais??

   Peço desculpa se isso foge da idéia principal desse tópico

                      Abraços  :SbOk:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Nem sei se aqui cabe essa pergunta
> 
>   Existe algum equipamento digital completo de testes quimicos de aquario para corais??
> 
>    Peço desculpa se isso foge da idéia principal desse tópico
> 
>                       Abraços


Viva Hugo, 

Tanto quanto sei os "tradicionais" computadores para aquarios apenas apresentam o PH, Temperatura, Condutividade e Redox.

Poderão eventualmente existir equipamentos dessa natureza (desconheco) mas os custos não compensam com toda a certeza.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Hugo, existe sim, incluindo Nitratos, Cálcio, etc., é só uma questão de custo (€€€)...  :SbSourire2: 

Só como exemplo...
Welcome to American Marine Inc.

Mas a maioria são dispensáveis... o mais importante é o controlador pH, que já conseguimos ver se o kH ou o Ca mudaram... A longo prazo a Amónia, Nitritos e Nitratos ficam a zero, portanto também dispensáveis... Depois há o de ORP/Redox, também importante, associado a um ozonizador

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Pedro!
Quero-te dar os parabéns pelo excelente trabalho que fizeste com a tradução do artigo qumico do Randy Holmes Farley!
Só hoje depois destes anos todos é que vi o imenso trabalho que fizeste e gostava aqui de deixar os meus sinceros parabéns por esta enorme dedicação e oferta ao Reefforum.

É de facto impressionante e penso que deverias entrar em contacto com ele e enviar a versão em Português do artigo. Certamente ele apreciará todo o teu esforço e trabalho e quem sabe acabas por trocar umas idéias com ele sobre quimica de Reefs!!  :SbOk: 

Um grande abraço,

Marco Madeira

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro!
> Quero-te dar os parabéns pelo excelente trabalho que fizeste com a tradução do artigo qumico do Randy Holmes Farley!
> Só hoje depois destes anos todos é que vi o imenso trabalho que fizeste e gostava aqui de deixar os meus sinceros parabéns por esta enorme dedicação e oferta ao Reefforum.
> 
> É de facto impressionante e penso que deverias entrar em contacto com ele e enviar a versão em Português do artigo. Certamente ele apreciará todo o teu esforço e trabalho e quem sabe acabas por trocar umas idéias com ele sobre quimica de Reefs!! 
> 
> Um grande abraço,
> 
> Marco Madeira


 :Olá: lá Marco
é bom ver-te por cá ... eu tal como tu também me retirei temporariamente (uns três anos ...  :yb665: ) porque há momentos em que se pode ter de parar, afastar para se viver outros aspectos da vida, eu tinha de parar, mas mantive tudo a funcionar nos mínimos necessários ... estou a repousar e e recentemente reavivei o sistema ... um dia publico.
Curiosamente sou membro de um fórum muito restrito, que de tão restrito ser nem se pode revelar o nome,, regras são regras!, um fórum onde se entra por convite e o Randy Holmes Farley é membro desse fórum também, mas nunca lhe disse nada sobre isto ...nem sei como reagiria... seja como for, deu-me bons momentos traduzir este questionário que nos trouxeste lá do outro lado da poça marinha que tem 200 milhões de anos e que conhecemos por Oceano Atlântico ... há outros questionários mas eu não sou imenso e também há por vezes barreiras que nos impõem e impedem de publicar, mas são contornáveis  :Wink:  :yb665:  ... talvez um dia publique outro desses questionários traduzido... por agora repouso...
Já vi que planeias ir à Vila de Lobão, próximo de Fiães e que fica a cerca de 14 km de minha casa ... vais gostar sem dúvida porque (são palavras dele) aquele "ferreiro a necessitar de reforma", o Carlos Mota, tem lá um excelente trabalho...estive lá recentemente e trouxe um Pomacanthus imperator que me fazia falta no sistema (é importante ter alguns peixes que comam esponja :Coradoeolhos: ...já lá está um Pomacanthus navarchus e chegará a seu tempo, o Pygoplites, entretanto emigrado ...) e uns ramos para melhor ajustar a disposição do sistema ...ficou bonito (pelo menos para mim) ... falta agora efectuar uma mudança de água mais substancial e depois virão as Acanthastreas para fazer companhia à Tridacna grande que lá está ... tudo nas calmas.
Fico contente por saber que planeias instalar um novo sistema. Espero que o teu Acanthurus achilles, seja ele /ela qual for (sim porque tu tens de ter um Acanthurus achilles) o aprecie. Tudo de bom para ti e obrigado.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 
A pergunta já foi colocada e respondida tanto aqui como em outros tópicos, mas para ajudar aqui vão alguns exemplos de conjuntos profissionais ou semi-profissionais para teste e mini laboratórios portáteis ... 

20 páginas de muitos testes 
*CEL / 850 Portable Laboratory*

Aquaculture Analysis Laboratory

eXact Eco-Check Photometer System

e mais alguns equipamentositos  :SbRiche:  que podem ser adaptados ou construídos por medida e fim pretendido  :SbRiche:   :yb665: ...

Limnologia (capítulo da geografia física que estuda os lagos e as águas estagnadas)

enfim, como já foi dito, existe, pode é ser muito caro ... mas cada vez mais há mais e acessível.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------

